# فيديو تصميم بإستخدام الساب والايتابس وال csi col والاكسيل لمنشأ يتكون من 11 طابق اعداد م أحمد داود



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

فيديو شرح عربى لـ أحمد داود
تحليل عماره سكنيه مكونه من 11 طابق بـ إستخدام الايتابس والساب3d modeling
وتصميم الاعمده على الاكسيل وتصميم حوائط القص بـ إستخدام الـ CSI Column
والتأكد من فاعليه مقاومه حوائط القص فى اماكنها المختاره لـ أحمال الرياح والزلازل عن طريق مقارنه اماكن مركزى الكتله والمقاومه
Center of mass & Center of rigid
على الاوتوكاد
وإستخدام طريقه سهله لادخال حوائط القص على الساب 
واستخدام طريقه ديناميكيه لادخال احمال الزلازل عن طريق تفعيل تأثير هزه ارضيه تاريخيه على المنشأ
ومقارنه النتائج بين الساب والايتابس
مع بيان كيفيه عمل ال check of punching بالنسبه للـ Flat slabs
الفيديو مدته 3 ساعات والتصميم كامل للمنشأ عدا الاساسات
المنشأ به بلاطات مصمته وبلاطات مسطحه وكمرات
اللينكات على الميديافاير الداعم للإستكمال

والان مع الروابط


goldbeeerg قال:


> *Sap-etabs-csi برج 11 دور أحمد داوود*
> 
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?5QzXEy​





mahmoud103 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس احمد داود
> ده رابط علي اليوتيوب للبرج واللبشة
> جزا الله خيرا من قام برفعه
> Analysis And Design For 11 Story Tower م. أحمد داود - YouTube





nachite قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> *برج 11 دور*
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/_edaFqn8/_11_.html?redirectAfterSignout=true
> ...




​


----------



## majdiotoom (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال طاهر (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد من الابداعات 
جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس ..وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
فى انتظار جديد ابداعاتك


----------



## hos1989 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.إسلام (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر و اتمنى منك تقديم شرح لأساسات المنشأ


----------



## united 99 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

اخي ارجوا رفعها علي رابط اخر

4shared


----------



## majdiotoom (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح مميز جدا
ارجو الاستمرار

واذا امكن وضع ملفات الاوتوكاد


----------



## last.gladiator (15 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> الف شكر و اتمنى منك تقديم شرح لأساسات المنشأ



عيونى ياباشا انا حاليا بس بحضر لرفع شرح للهوردى على الساب والايتابس وبعدها علطول هرفع شرح للاساسات وهتكون لبشه ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

united 99 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> اخي ارجوا رفعها علي رابط اخر
> 
> 4shared



والله ياباشمهندس انا حاولت ارفعها على الفورشيرد بس فعلا كان بطىء جدا وفجأه بدأ التحميل من الاول بعد ما وصل ل 50 فى الميه على العموم صدقنى الميديا فاير سريع وبيدعم الاستكمال ولو كان بيرستر الصفحه معاك استناه دقايق بس


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> شرح مميز جدا
> ارجو الاستمرار
> 
> واذا امكن وضع ملفات الاوتوكاد



تحت امرك اتفضل بس يعنى دى مش رسومات مشروع حقيقى ده كان مجرد مثال حاولت اخليه شامل على اد ما اقدر زى وجود نوعين من البلاطات وكمرات شايله ومتشاله وكور على العموم لو حبيت رسومات رخصه لمشاريع حقيقيه تحت امرك


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جلال طاهر قال:


> شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد من الابداعات
> جاري التحميل





محمد حسنين محمود قال:


> شكرا ليك يابشمهندس ..وفي انتظار المزيد





eng ma7moud قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> فى انتظار جديد ابداعاتك





hos1989 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا





last.gladiator قال:


> شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل والاطلاع




شكرا على مروركم الطيب جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## العبد لله (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك 

الواحد بيحلم ولا ايه

ربنا يكرم اصلك ويسعدك

وييسرك كل صعب كما يسرت علينا

جاري التحميل وابداء الرأي


----------



## Eng.wsa (15 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا ووفقك للخير دائما
اخوك وليد


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك
> 
> الواحد بيحلم ولا ايه
> 
> ...




ياباشا ده انا اللى مكنتش احلم انى الاقى رد جميل زى ردك ربنا يبارك فيك 

يهمنى رأيك اوكى؟.. شكرا على مرورك الجميل ده


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.wsa قال:


> جزاك الله عنا خيرا ووفقك للخير دائما
> اخوك وليد




اهلا بيك يا باشمهندس وليد شكرا على مرورك الطيب جزانا واياك خيرا


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## سارية عثمان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم أحمد،اتمني لك التقدم والرفعة.


----------



## majdiotoom (15 سبتمبر 2010)

الحقيقه ثلاث ساعات من المتعه قضيتها بسماع شرحك الرائع
بارك الله فيك
اما بالنسبه لطلبي لملف الاوتوكاد فهو لغايه الدراسه 
وشاكر جدا للطفك


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس عمر المصري قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي



وبارك فيك ايضا ياباشمهندس عمر مشكور مرورك الطيب


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> الحقيقه ثلاث ساعات من المتعه قضيتها بسماع شرحك الرائع
> بارك الله فيك
> اما بالنسبه لطلبي لملف الاوتوكاد فهو لغايه الدراسه
> وشاكر جدا للطفك




الله يكرمك الله يكرمك الله يكرمك بجد طمنتنى لو ليك اى مأخذ اتفضل انا مش هزعل من النقد وانا شاكر لـ زوقك


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سارية عثمان قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم أحمد،اتمني لك التقدم والرفعة.



الله يرفع شأنك اختى ساريه مشكور مرورك العطر


----------



## almohandesw (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس 
ربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و يرزقك االصحه و الجنه 
يا ريت لو عندك وقت تحاول تشرحلنا اي برنامج تعرفه لاننا كمبتدئين محتاجين الحاجات دي اوووي


----------



## سارية عثمان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> الله يرفع شأنك اختى ساريه مشكور مرورك العطر



وشأنك اخي احمد،، اخوك سارية عثمان.


----------



## majdiotoom (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو من الاخوه المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع نظرا لاهميته وتميزه


----------



## العبد لله (15 سبتمبر 2010)

majdiotoom قال:


> الحقيقه ثلاث ساعات من المتعه قضيتها بسماع شرحك الرائع
> بارك الله فيك



فعلا صدقت اخي الحبيب majdiotoom

ربنا يبارك في علم البش مهندس احمد داوود

اللهم استرك وييسرك كل صعب يا بش مهندس احمد

وبانتظار الهولو بلوك والاساسات يا عملاق

كل التحيه والتقدير:12::12::12::12::12:


----------



## lovesemsem (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مصر طول عمرها ولادة
الله ييسرلك الحال اخونا احمد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 سبتمبر 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط








*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6) 

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (15 سبتمبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سارية عثمان قال:


> وشأنك اخي احمد،، اخوك سارية عثمان.



اهلا بيك اخ ساريه جزاك الله خيرا ودمت خلوقا


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس
> ربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك و يرزقك االصحه و الجنه
> يا ريت لو عندك وقت تحاول تشرحلنا اي برنامج تعرفه لاننا كمبتدئين محتاجين الحاجات دي اوووي



الله يبارك فيك ياباشامهندس وانت كمان يرزقك رضاه والصحه والجنه
انا تحت امر حضرتك فى اى حاجه بس بالله عليك مش تهتم بكثره البرامج على اد ما تحاول تهتم ببرنامج واحد لكل حاجه انا بفضل الله بعرف ستاد برو وكنت بفكر لو احلل هذا المنشأ ايضا على الاستاد برو ولكن بصراحه مش بحبه خالص هو برنامج بياخد وقت طويل شويه عشان تمثل المنشأ وتحط احماله كل حاجه بتعملها بتاخد وقت فيه انا مش حابب اهاجمه بس يعنى عايز اقولك حاول تركز لى برنامج واحد بس لانك لو اتقنت برنامج معين مش هتبقى محتاج لبرامج تانيه ومش هيبقى فى فرق بينك وبين محترف البرامج الكتير لان كده كده انتوا هتنتجوا الشغل المطلوب فـ ياسيدى كفايه اوى الساب بصراحه ولان الايتابس برنامج جميل فى تمثيل المنشأ كـ ثرى دى موديل وشبيه اوى بالساب اشطات دوس فى الايتابس كمان الاهم بقى من دا كله انك بعد ما تظبط برنامج معين دوس بقى فى حوارات التصميم نفسها بدل ما تضيع وقت على برامج زياده مش هتستخدمها لا ضيع وقت فى قراءه كتب التنفيذ وتفاصيل تفريدات الحديد واى حاجه مرتبطه بـ شغلك لان شغلك مش كله برامج كتير بس اختار البرنامج اللى يريحك ايا كان وظبط فيه كل حاجه ربنا يوفقك يارب ونسمع عنك كل خير


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط
> 
> 
> 
> ...









سنا الإسلام قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع بعضا من الوقت




شكرا جزاكى الله خيرا اختى سنا يشرفنى مرورك


----------



## أحمد داود (15 سبتمبر 2010)

lovesemsem قال:


> مصر طول عمرها ولادة
> الله ييسرلك الحال اخونا احمد



الله يخليك يا سمسم شاكر جدا اسلوبك الطيب ربنا ييسرلنا واياك والجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## ST.ENG (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الرائع 
جاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

st.eng قال:


> بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الرائع
> جاري التحميل



وبارك فيك ايضا يااخى شكرا جزيلا مرورك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.إسلام (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> عيونى ياباشا انا حاليا بس بحضر لرفع شرح للهوردى على الساب والايتابس وبعدها علطول هرفع شرح للاساسات وهتكون لبشه ان شاء الله



تسلم عيونك و تسلم لوالديك و تسلم من كل شر اتمنى منك كيفية تمثيل بلاطه لا كمريه في و جود سقوط على الساب و حمام سباحة ليس مستطيل و لا مربع و لا حتى دائري إنما فيه curves اسف من كثرة الطلبات و ارجو منك تنفيذ طلبي , اللبشه يا ريت يكون عليها عزم و إزاي نقدر نتعامل معاه , مصر , مصر و بس


----------



## maher-mohamed (16 سبتمبر 2010)

after downloads all files winrar can not extract them ,i re download part 2 again but not showed it ,where is the problems


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد...التنزيل اخذ حوالي عشر ساعات لكن واضح انه يستحق




أحمد داود قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ياباشامهندس وانت كمان يرزقك رضاه والصحه والجنه
> انا تحت امر حضرتك فى اى حاجه بس بالله عليك مش تهتم بكثره البرامج على اد ما تحاول تهتم ببرنامج واحد لكل حاجه انا بفضل الله بعرف ستاد برو وكنت بفكر لو احلل هذا المنشأ ايضا على الاستاد برو ولكن بصراحه مش بحبه خالص هو برنامج بياخد وقت طويل شويه عشان تمثل المنشأ وتحط احماله كل حاجه بتعملها بتاخد وقت فيه انا مش حابب اهاجمه بس يعنى عايز اقولك حاول تركز لى برنامج واحد بس لانك لو اتقنت برنامج معين مش هتبقى محتاج لبرامج تانيه ومش هيبقى فى فرق بينك وبين محترف البرامج الكتير لان كده كده انتوا هتنتجوا الشغل المطلوب فـ ياسيدى كفايه اوى الساب بصراحه ولان الايتابس برنامج جميل فى تمثيل المنشأ كـ ثرى دى موديل وشبيه اوى بالساب اشطات دوس فى الايتابس كمان الاهم بقى من دا كله انك بعد ما تظبط برنامج معين دوس بقى فى حوارات التصميم نفسها بدل ما تضيع وقت على برامج زياده مش هتستخدمها لا ضيع وقت فى قراءه كتب التنفيذ وتفاصيل تفريدات الحديد واى حاجه مرتبطه بـ شغلك لان شغلك مش كله برامج كتير بس اختار البرنامج اللى يريحك ايا كان وظبط فيه كل حاجه ربنا يوفقك يارب ونسمع عنك كل خير



فتح الله عليك....


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 سبتمبر 2010)

maher-mohamed قال:


> after downloads all files winrar can not extract them ,i re download part 2 again but not showed it ,where is the problems



تاكد ان جميع الملفات نزلت مكتملة حيث ان حجمها 98,078 كيلوبايت عدا الاخير فحجمه 43,170


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

maher-mohamed قال:


> after downloads all files winrar can not extract them ,i re download part 2 again but not showed it ,where is the problems



حضرتك انا مش فاهم اوى المشكله بس اللى فهمته ان الوين رار مش لاقى الجزء التانى لو طلعلك ايرور وبيقولك انه مش لاقيه تقدر تعمل براوس وتعمل سيلكت على الجزء التانى اللى انت منزله وسيبه يكمل لو مش هو ده حل المشكله ارجوك توضحلى اكتر


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد...التنزيل اخذ حوالي عشر ساعات لكن واضح انه يستحق
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الله يكرمك ويجازيك خير يا باشمهندس خالد بالله عليك طمنى الفيديو اشتغل معاك لانى قلقت من رساله الاخ ماهر


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> الله يكرمك ويجازيك خير يا باشمهندس خالد بالله عليك طمنى الفيديو اشتغل معاك لانى قلقت من رساله الاخ ماهر



مية المية ..شغال ومدته 3:26 ساعات والصوت شغال وواضح


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> تسلم عيونك و تسلم لوالديك و تسلم من كل شر اتمنى منك كيفية تمثيل بلاطه لا كمريه في و جود سقوط على الساب و حمام سباحة ليس مستطيل و لا مربع و لا حتى دائري إنما فيه curves اسف من كثرة الطلبات و ارجو منك تنفيذ طلبي , اللبشه يا ريت يكون عليها عزم و إزاي نقدر نتعامل معاه , مصر , مصر و بس



الله ينور عليك ياباشا والله ده كان نفسى سؤالى للدكتوره اللى مشروعى معاها انت مش برده تقصد الدروب بانل بص انا معملتهاش قبل كده بصراحه بس الدكتوره قالتلى انها هتبقى بلاطه عاديه بسمك اكبر وهتخلى التقسيمات مع بعضها اما عن حمام السباحه لو عايز فيديو تحت امرك ولو عايز تنجز انت ممكن تخده على طول من الكاد اى تمثيل صعب على الساب ببساطه ممكن تاخده من الكاد علطول


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> مية المية ..شغال ومدته 3:26 ساعات والصوت شغال وواضح



بارك الله فيك اهل الزوق فعلا كل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## eng_m7mdgmal (16 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخ /أحمد داوود
أكرمك الله وجزاك عنا كل خير 
وجاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

eng_m7mdgmal قال:


> السلام عليكم أخ /أحمد داوود
> أكرمك الله وجزاك عنا كل خير
> وجاري التحميل



وعليكم السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته
اهلا بيك يا اخ محمد جزانا واياك ان شاء الله 

جار رفع فيديو اللبشه


----------



## العبد لله (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> جار رفع فيديو اللبشه



بأنتظارك اخي الحبيب انت فين من زمان:20::20::75::75:


----------



## م.إسلام (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> الله ينور عليك ياباشا والله ده كان نفسى سؤالى للدكتوره اللى مشروعى معاها انت مش برده تقصد الدروب بانل بص انا معملتهاش قبل كده بصراحه بس الدكتوره قالتلى انها هتبقى بلاطه عاديه بسمك اكبر وهتخلى التقسيمات مع بعضها اما عن حمام السباحه لو عايز فيديو تحت امرك ولو عايز تنجز انت ممكن تخده على طول من الكاد اى تمثيل صعب على الساب ببساطه ممكن تاخده من الكاد علطول



تمام قصدي الدروب بانيل , أشكرك شكرا جزيلا و يا ريت نتواصل مع بعض أنا مهندس مدني دفعة 2009 هندسة الزقازيق مشروع خرسانه مسلحه هبعتلك تلفوني ع الخاص و يا ريت نتكلم مع بعض


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> تمام قصدي الدروب بانيل , أشكرك شكرا جزيلا و يا ريت نتواصل مع بعض أنا مهندس مدني دفعة 2009 هندسة الزقازيق مشروع خرسانه مسلحه هبعتلك تلفوني ع الخاص و يا ريت نتكلم مع بعض



ده يسعدنى ويشرفنى ياباشا اهلا بـ حضرتك


----------



## concretesteelwood (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس 
والله واضح من ردود لمهندسين انه شرح ممتاز 
واكيد هاستفيد منه باذن الله 
ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ......اللهم امين 
وان شاء الله لو فى اى استفسارات بعد المشاهده اتمنى تستحملنا ساعتها


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

concretesteelwood قال:


> بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس
> والله واضح من ردود لمهندسين انه شرح ممتاز
> واكيد هاستفيد منه باذن الله
> ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ......اللهم امين
> وان شاء الله لو فى اى استفسارات بعد المشاهده اتمنى تستحملنا ساعتها



يااااااااااااااه ياباشا انت تأمرنى يسعدنى مرورك الطيب


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 سبتمبر 2010)

_*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ..لسه ما حملت الشرح بس الجواب باين من عنوانه لكن ....
1- بالنسبة للشروحات عموما لبرنامج etabs لم اجد شرح لكيفية تمثيل السلم الا فى شرح واحد ولكن لم افهمه جيدا ..فيرجى لو بالامكان شرح هذه الجزية فجزاك الله خيرا 
2- حضرتك انا اخدت دورة فى برنامج الساب ..وسمعت اكثر من شخص يقول يان البرنامج نتائجه كبيرة بعض الشيئ .. والافضل الانتقال الى برنامج الايتابس والسيف ...والحمد لله وجدت شروحات لبرنامج الايتابس ودخلت فيه شوية وشغال تمام ..لسه برنامج السيف عايز اخش فيه ...وبالطبع اتناسى برنامج الساب ...
فما رأى حضرتك
*_


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ..لسه ما حملت الشرح بس الجواب باين من عنوانه لكن ....
> 1- بالنسبة للشروحات عموما لبرنامج etabs لم اجد شرح لكيفية تمثيل السلم الا فى شرح واحد ولكن لم افهمه جيدا ..فيرجى لو بالامكان شرح هذه الجزية فجزاك الله خيرا
> 2- حضرتك انا اخدت دورة فى برنامج الساب ..وسمعت اكثر من شخص يقول يان البرنامج نتائجه كبيرة بعض الشيئ .. والافضل الانتقال الى برنامج الايتابس والسيف ...والحمد لله وجدت شروحات لبرنامج الايتابس ودخلت فيه شوية وشغال تمام ..لسه برنامج السيف عايز اخش فيه ...وبالطبع اتناسى برنامج الساب ...
> فما رأى حضرتك
> *_




اولا جزاك الله خيرا على المرور الكريم 
ثانيا انا اقل من انك تسألنى
بس انا هقول رأيى والله اعلم غيرى يفيدك اكثر لكن بخصوص اللى قالك ان الساب نتائجه اكبر او زى ما ناس كتير بتقول انه بيهيس احيانا والله بعد تجربه الفيديو دى اقتنعت واطمنت لـ أداء الساب هتلاحظ حضرتك ان النتايج اللى طلعها الايتابس طلعها ايضا الساب مع العلم ان المجمتع الانشائى كله بيعترف بروعه الايتابس خصوصا للمنشأت العاليه 
بصراحه انا مش بعرف سيف ولكن انا سمعت عن دقته فى البلاطات والاساسات
بس يعنى انا دايما بحل اى منشأ على الثرى دى موديل على الساب مش بحب اخد البلاطات لوحدها فى اى برنامج اخر كمان بالنسبه للأساسات انا اكتفيت بـ اداء الساب مادام بيعرف يحلها ده كفايه بالنسبالى يمكن حد يهاجمنى فى رأييى ده بس انا مش بحب اضيع وقت فى برامج كتير وخلاص كفايه عليا اتقن برنامج واحد فقط بـــــــــس اتقنـــــه بجد ويعتمد عليا وانا رأيى الساب رائع جدا وممكن تستغنى بيه عن اى برنامج تانى لكن انا بحب الايتابس لان نتائجه فعلا ادق فى المنشأت العاليه مش مجرد 10 او 15 دور كمان التمثيل عليه اسهل بكتير بس فى كل الحالات يا اخى الكريم لازم لازم لازم يكون معاك ساب لا غنى عنه لانه شغال فى كل حاجه عمارات وكبارى وخزانات وغيرهم
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## Civil Ahmed Ragab (16 سبتمبر 2010)

_*شكرا على ردك يا بشمهندس احمد ...
ومع مزيد من التوفيق ...
*_


----------



## adhmdemo (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الي الامام وننتظر المزيد


----------



## almohandesw (16 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> الله يبارك فيك ياباشامهندس وانت كمان يرزقك رضاه والصحه والجنه
> انا تحت امر حضرتك فى اى حاجه بس بالله عليك مش تهتم بكثره البرامج على اد ما تحاول تهتم ببرنامج واحد لكل حاجه انا بفضل الله بعرف ستاد برو وكنت بفكر لو احلل هذا المنشأ ايضا على الاستاد برو ولكن بصراحه مش بحبه خالص هو برنامج بياخد وقت طويل شويه عشان تمثل المنشأ وتحط احماله كل حاجه بتعملها بتاخد وقت فيه انا مش حابب اهاجمه بس يعنى عايز اقولك حاول تركز لى برنامج واحد بس لانك لو اتقنت برنامج معين مش هتبقى محتاج لبرامج تانيه ومش هيبقى فى فرق بينك وبين محترف البرامج الكتير لان كده كده انتوا هتنتجوا الشغل المطلوب فـ ياسيدى كفايه اوى الساب بصراحه ولان الايتابس برنامج جميل فى تمثيل المنشأ كـ ثرى دى موديل وشبيه اوى بالساب اشطات دوس فى الايتابس كمان الاهم بقى من دا كله انك بعد ما تظبط برنامج معين دوس بقى فى حوارات التصميم نفسها بدل ما تضيع وقت على برامج زياده مش هتستخدمها لا ضيع وقت فى قراءه كتب التنفيذ وتفاصيل تفريدات الحديد واى حاجه مرتبطه بـ شغلك لان شغلك مش كله برامج كتير بس اختار البرنامج اللى يريحك ايا كان وظبط فيه كل حاجه ربنا يوفقك يارب ونسمع عنك كل خير


ربنا يجازيك كل خير و الله علي النصايح الحلوة دي 
انا فعلا لسه في مرحلة الدراسه الجامعيه و دايما بدخل المنتدي هنا عشان اخد فكره عن الشغل بيكون ازاي و ازاي تصمموا بالبرامج دي و بنزل اي شروحات عشان استفاد و اخد فكره شامله بس لحد دلوقتي مكملتش دراسة مادة الخرسانه كلها في الكليه عشان كده فيه بعض الحاجات بسمعها لاول مره 
يا ريت تنصحني اتعلم برامج ايه بالظبط بحيث اني ألم كل حاجة و متعلمش حاجات زياده ملهاش لزمه تضيع وقتي ... و كمان اثناء الدراسه اركز علي ايه بالظبط عشان لما اصمم ابقي فاهم كويس ... متشكر مره تانيه علي اهتمامك و كلامك الجميل :20:


----------



## hanyabdalmaksod (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل والاطلاع*


----------



## maher-mohamed (16 سبتمبر 2010)

good and great done thank you


----------



## كمال محمد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك على هذه المشاركة المتميزة


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## فنون هندسية (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جميل وبارك الله لك فى وقتك ومالك


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> ربنا يجازيك كل خير و الله علي النصايح الحلوة دي
> انا فعلا لسه في مرحلة الدراسه الجامعيه و دايما بدخل المنتدي هنا عشان اخد فكره عن الشغل بيكون ازاي و ازاي تصمموا بالبرامج دي و بنزل اي شروحات عشان استفاد و اخد فكره شامله بس لحد دلوقتي مكملتش دراسة مادة الخرسانه كلها في الكليه عشان كده فيه بعض الحاجات بسمعها لاول مره
> يا ريت تنصحني اتعلم برامج ايه بالظبط بحيث اني ألم كل حاجة و متعلمش حاجات زياده ملهاش لزمه تضيع وقتي ... و كمان اثناء الدراسه اركز علي ايه بالظبط عشان لما اصمم ابقي فاهم كويس ... متشكر مره تانيه علي اهتمامك و كلامك الجميل :20:




ربنا يوفقك ياباشمهندس ويباركلك فى وقتك اللى بتقضيه على هذا المنتدى عشان تتعلم ياريت بالله عليك تركز فعلا على برنامج واحد دلوقتى زى الساب مثلا اتقنه كله ونزل كل شروحات المهندس ايمن الزهيرى ومحمد فتحى لانهم عملوا شروحات جامده ومش تكتفى بفيديوهات معينه شاهد وشاهد لانك فعلا هتلاقى نفسك بتتعلم من ده حاجه وده حاجه وكل واحد ليه اسلوبه وانت بتلاقى الاسلوب اللى يريحك مش شرط تمشى على منوال احدهم فقط خد من ده حاجه ومن التانى حاجه حاول تشاهد فيديوهات على اد ما تقدر واربط اللى بشوفه باللى بتدرسه اللى بتدرسه من الخرسانه مهم جدا للتصميم اما التحليل اللى بتدرسه عشان تجيب العزوم مانول غالبا هتستغنى عنها فى فى الشغل لان البرامج دى فايدتها التحليل اهتم بالخرسانه اللى بتاخدها فى كليتك جدا وعادى مش تفكر فى التحليل المانول كتير عشان ماتتعقدش ومعنوياتك تتحطم فيها ده حتى فى الجامعه الدكتور مش بيحاسبك على المومنت بشكل كبير ممكن تفرضه فى حدود معقوله وصمم وعيش عليه وسلح وشيك هتلاقى نفسك بسهوله جايب تقدير فى الماده بص يهمك اوى من الدراسه ابعاد القطاعات وحدودها وانواع الانظمه الانشائيه ومتى استخدامها والاتشكات تفريد لتسليح اما عن المومنت اى برنامج بيجيبه بسهوله
اما من ناحيه البرامج لازم طبعا تكون بروف فى الاوتوكاد مش بس تعرف تشتغل بيه لا لازم تدرب ايدك عشان تبقى سريع فيه والاهم فى التحليل الساب لازم تتقنه انا بالنسبالى رأيى الساب اهم برنامج والايتابس وجوده مهم لانه سهل فى الرسم ودقيق والسى اس اى كولم لانه سهل جدا فى تصميم الحوائط متهيألى لو معاك ساب وسى اس اى كولم كفائه انك تصمم اى منشأ قدرت تطور طور من نفسك وانا اسف طولت عليك مشكور مرورك الطيب


----------



## أحمد داود (16 سبتمبر 2010)

maher-mohamed قال:


> good and great done thank you



الحمد لله يعنى تمام ياباشا المشكله اتحلت واشتغل؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## البرنس رامى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جاري التحميل


----------



## moh_alsharif (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ما اشتغل عندي الشرح


مالمشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

moh_alsharif قال:


> ما اشتغل عندي الشرح
> 
> 
> مالمشكلة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لو نزلت الفيديو خلاص شغله ببرنامج الميديا كلاسيك


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​مجهود أكثر من رائع وعمل ممتاز بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
لى استفسار لماذا تم الاعتماد كليتا على (shear wall) فى مقاومة الزلازل ولم يتم ادخال باقى الاعمده هذا يؤدى الى أن تتركز أحمال الزلازل على هذا الحائط فقط وبالتالى سوف يؤثر ذلك على تصميم الاساسات من ناحية السمك والتسليح حيث تكون الاجهادات عاليه جدا أسفل منطقه ال(Core) وخصوصا أنه حدث خطأ فى عدم ادخال أحمال الحوائط فى ملف الايتابس 
تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​مجهود أكثر من رائع وعمل ممتاز بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
> لى استفسار لماذا تم الاعتماد كليتا على (shear wall) فى مقاومة الزلازل ولم يتم ادخال باقى الاعمده هذا يؤدى الى أن تتركز أحمال الزلازل على هذا الحائط فقط وبالتالى سوف يؤثر ذلك على تصميم الاساسات من ناحية السمك والتسليح حيث تكون الاجهادات عاليه جدا أسفل منطقه ال(core) وخصوصا أنه حدث خطأ فى عدم ادخال أحمال الحوائط فى ملف الايتابس
> تقبل تحياتى واتمنى لك اوقات سعيده​




اهلا وسهلا بالباشمهندس اسامه اسعدنى مرورك الكريم بالنسبه للاعمده فـ هى اكيد هتشيل ايضا بعض احمال الزلازل ده الطبيعى ولكن انا حبيت اعتمد على الكور لوحده عشان ايعد عن تصميم اعمده عليها عزوم وده مش غلط بس المهم اللى هتعتمد عليه هو اللى تقارنله السنتر اوف ريجيد بالسنتر اوف ماس لوسمحت ممكن توضح اكتر ايه اللى خطأ اللى حصل فى ادخال احمال الحوائط فى ملف الايتابس؟؟؟؟ على فكره سواء انت اعتمدت على الاعمده فى مقاومه الزلازل او لم تعتمد ده مش هيفرق معاك فى الاكسيال فورس اللى هتتولد فى الكور والى هتنزل كـ رد فعل على الاساسات


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> لوسمحت ممكن توضح اكتر ايه اللى خطأ اللى حصل فى ادخال احمال الحوائط فى ملف الايتابس؟؟؟؟


أخى الكريم لم يكن هناك خطأ فقط أنت نسيت ادخال أحمال الحوائط على الاسقف وكذلك حمل السلم


> هتعتمد عليه هو اللى تقارنله السنتر اوف ريجيد بالسنتر اوف ماس


لى استفسار بالنسبه لل (C.M) ,(C.R) فأنت اعتمدت على المسقط الافقى للسقف بمافيه فراغ السلم وفراغ ال(Core) وكذلك أهملت سمك البلاطات فى الاتجاه (Z) وكذلك عمق الكمرات الساقطه اليس من الافضل هو تحرير كل الركائز لاحد الاسقف ماعدا ركيزه واحده تكون (Fixed) لايجاد مكان ال(C.M)
تقبل تحياتى واشكرك مره ثانيه على الشرح الرائع​


----------



## hassananas (17 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم أخ /أحمد داوود
أكرمك الله وجزاك عنا كل خير 
ارجوا من الاخوه المتفضلين بالشرح التركيز على بناء النموذج من Autocad شبه كامل لان الادخال للمباني الكبيره والمتعرجه عن طريق المحاور معقد ومتعب 
وغير عملي برايي المتواضع الف شكر اخي احمد وارجوا الله العظيم ان ياتي يوم نشرح فيه برامج من مؤسسات وجامعات بحثيه عربيه بمستوى Csi

ملاحظه: ارجوا الاستمرار بالميديافيير لانه افضل المواقع ومتاح للجميع


----------



## م.طاهر (17 سبتمبر 2010)

والله موضوع متميز قوى
وبارك الله فيك يا أخى العزيز


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخى الكريم لم يكن هناك خطأ فقط أنت نسيت ادخال أحمال الحوائط على الاسقف وكذلك حمل السلم
> ...



مساء الخير ياباشمهندس اسامه حضرتك لو بصيت على المعمارى هتلاقى تقريبا مفيش غير حيطه واحده على الفلات ده اللى خلانى اهمل حوار حمل حائط اللى هعملها على كمره وهميه او ممكن اسيح الحمل على البلاطه بالكامل اما بالنسبه للسنتر اوف ماس والسنتر اوف ريجيد انت كده بتتكلم عن الطريقه اللى اشتغل بيها المهندس ايمن الزهيرى جزاه الله عنا كل خير ولكن اطمن الطريقه اللى شوفتها فى الفيديو دى صح تماما ان شاء الله وليك حق التجربه وكل واحد وليه طريقه بيرتاح بيها وبصراحه دى اسهل طريقه فى نظرى واكثر منطقيه لانك مش معقول بعد ما تدخل المنشأ على الساب والايتابس تبدأ تفكر وتشوف فين المركزين دول طيب من الاول انت محتاج تعرف هتحط فين حوائط القص والكور والاعمده برده لو حابب تقاوم الزلازل بالاعمده شكرا على مداخلتك المفيده وتفاعلك مع الموضوع تحياتى لك


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

hassananas قال:


> السلام عليكم أخ /أحمد داوود
> أكرمك الله وجزاك عنا كل خير
> ارجوا من الاخوه المتفضلين بالشرح التركيز على بناء النموذج من autocad شبه كامل لان الادخال للمباني الكبيره والمتعرجه عن طريق المحاور معقد ومتعب
> وغير عملي برايي المتواضع الف شكر اخي احمد وارجوا الله العظيم ان ياتي يوم نشرح فيه برامج من مؤسسات وجامعات بحثيه عربيه بمستوى csi
> ...



والله انا مش هكدب عليك بس انا فعلا بتلغبط كتير لما باخد الرسمه من الكاد للساب دى اكس اف ولكن بالنسبالى عشان اعوض حته زى دى بعمل حوار المحاور ده ودى مش معقده دى بتسهل الرسم على الساب جدا وقد تكون متعبه شويه فعلا اما عن جامعات عربيه بمستوى csi فـ ده تنساه احنا بس عايزين الجامعات العربيه تعرف تشتغل ببرامج الـ csi :d جزاك الله خيرا اخ حسن على المرور الكريم


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

م.طاهر قال:


> والله موضوع متميز قوى
> وبارك الله فيك يا أخى العزيز



وبارك فيك ايضا يا باشمهندس طاهر اشكر كرم اخلاقك


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

م.طاهر قال:


> والله موضوع متميز قوى
> وبارك الله فيك يا أخى العزيز



وبارك فيك ايضا يا باشمهندس طاهر اشكر كرم اخلاقك


----------



## علي حمدان (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الروابط الرائعه


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

علي حمدان قال:


> شكرا على الروابط الرائعه



يشرفنى ان اول مشاركه ليك فى المنتدى من يوم تسجيلك فى 2007 تكون فى موضوعى اهلا بيك اخى الكريم


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اولا اشكرك على الرد 


> اما بالنسبه للسنتر اوف ماس والسنتر اوف ريجيد انت كده بتتكلم عن الطريقه اللى اشتغل بيها المهندس ايمن الزهيرى جزاه الله عنا كل خير ولكن اطمن الطريقه اللى شوفتها فى الفيديو دى صح تماما ان شاء الله وليك حق التجربه وكل واحد وليه طريقه بيرتاح بيها وبصراحه دى اسهل طريقه فى نظرى واكثر منطقيه


كما تعلم نحن نتعلم من اساذتنا الافاضل المهندس/ أيمن الزهير والمهندس/ أحمد داود tفجزاهم الله كل خير ولكن استفسر ماهو الاصح بصرف النظر عن سهولة الطريقة أم صعوبتها فهل اهمال تأثير سمك البلاطه الفلات والبلاطه العاديه وكذلك الكمرات الساقطه وكذلك فراغ السلم والكور لايؤثر فى مكان (c.m)
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اولا اشكرك على الرد
> 
> ...




لالا يا نهار ابيض اسمى جمب اسم المهندس ايمن ازاى بس

بص حضرتك ياباشمهندس اسامه السنتر اوف ماس هو مكان تأثير احمال الرياح وده بيبقى فى الـ سى جى بتاع المبنى يعنى مفيش علاقه بأوزان انما هى خصائص مساحات كمان السلم مش فراغ انت صح فعلا انى ازاى اخد فراغ الكور معايا لو هيا مساحات زى ما بقول بس والله صدقنى دى الطريقه اللى ناس كتير شغاله بيها فى تصميم حقيقى لمشاريع حقيقي وكمان ياسيدى انت فى الاول وانت بتخطط مبتبقاش عارف الكور فين اصلا انت بتبقى ادامك حته الارض ولسه بتفكر فى مكان ليه انت بقى ممكن تستخدم الطريقه دى فى الاول لوضح الحوائط والكور بس وبعد كده وانت شغال فى الزلازل والرياح استخدم طريقه المهندس ايمن ده لو تبتغى الدقه اوى بس معتقدش انك لو دخلت احمال الرياح والزلازل فى السنتر اوف ماس اللى جبته بطريقتنا دى معتقدش انها هتطلع نتائج مش دقيقه


----------



## م.إسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

ممكن حضرتك و إنت بتصمم اللبشه تشوف ال الهبوط كام ؟؟


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> ممكن حضرتك و إنت بتصمم اللبشه تشوف ال الهبوط كام ؟؟



حاضر عيونى هحاول اقول كل حاجه فيها والله انا اسف على تأخير اللبشه بس والله غصب عنى


----------



## olma (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الموقر أحمد داوود
يرجى تحميل الروابط على موقع آخر مثل فورشير كل الشكر للجهد الي عملته في الشرح والتحميل وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## almohandesw (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> ربنا يوفقك ياباشمهندس ويباركلك فى وقتك اللى بتقضيه على هذا المنتدى عشان تتعلم ياريت بالله عليك تركز فعلا على برنامج واحد دلوقتى زى الساب مثلا اتقنه كله ونزل كل شروحات المهندس ايمن الزهيرى ومحمد فتحى لانهم عملوا شروحات جامده ومش تكتفى بفيديوهات معينه شاهد وشاهد لانك فعلا هتلاقى نفسك بتتعلم من ده حاجه وده حاجه وكل واحد ليه اسلوبه وانت بتلاقى الاسلوب اللى يريحك مش شرط تمشى على منوال احدهم فقط خد من ده حاجه ومن التانى حاجه حاول تشاهد فيديوهات على اد ما تقدر واربط اللى بشوفه باللى بتدرسه اللى بتدرسه من الخرسانه مهم جدا للتصميم اما التحليل اللى بتدرسه عشان تجيب العزوم مانول غالبا هتستغنى عنها فى فى الشغل لان البرامج دى فايدتها التحليل اهتم بالخرسانه اللى بتاخدها فى كليتك جدا وعادى مش تفكر فى التحليل المانول كتير عشان ماتتعقدش ومعنوياتك تتحطم فيها ده حتى فى الجامعه الدكتور مش بيحاسبك على المومنت بشكل كبير ممكن تفرضه فى حدود معقوله وصمم وعيش عليه وسلح وشيك هتلاقى نفسك بسهوله جايب تقدير فى الماده بص يهمك اوى من الدراسه ابعاد القطاعات وحدودها وانواع الانظمه الانشائيه ومتى استخدامها والاتشكات تفريد لتسليح اما عن المومنت اى برنامج بيجيبه بسهوله
> اما من ناحيه البرامج لازم طبعا تكون بروف فى الاوتوكاد مش بس تعرف تشتغل بيه لا لازم تدرب ايدك عشان تبقى سريع فيه والاهم فى التحليل الساب لازم تتقنه انا بالنسبالى رأيى الساب اهم برنامج والايتابس وجوده مهم لانه سهل فى الرسم ودقيق والسى اس اى كولم لانه سهل جدا فى تصميم الحوائط متهيألى لو معاك ساب وسى اس اى كولم كفائه انك تصمم اى منشأ قدرت تطور طور من نفسك وانا اسف طولت عليك مشكور مرورك الطيب


ربنا يخليك يا باشمهندس و الله علي اهتمامك بيا و ردك عليا دايما و انا باذن الله هعمل بكلامك و هتقن البرنامج لحد ما ابقي محترف فيه و مش لازم ابقي عارف كل البرامج انا اقتنعت بالكلام ده و حطيته في دماغي 
بالنسبة لشرح الساب للمهندس محمد فتحي انا عندي 3 فيديوهات ليه بس مش عارف هوا عمل شرح تاني للساب و لا لأ لاني مش بلاقي غير التلاته دول بس ف المنتديات و دول عناوينهم
3d Modeling SAP2000
Joint Constraints
joint of scissor
يا ريت لو تعرف شرح تاني للبشمهندس الرائع محمد فتحي بخصوص الساب تقولي عليه
و جزاك الله خيرا علي مجهودك معانا


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا باشمهندس و الله علي اهتمامك بيا و ردك عليا دايما و انا باذن الله هعمل بكلامك و هتقن البرنامج لحد ما ابقي محترف فيه و مش لازم ابقي عارف كل البرامج انا اقتنعت بالكلام ده و حطيته في دماغي
> بالنسبة لشرح الساب للمهندس محمد فتحي انا عندي 3 فيديوهات ليه بس مش عارف هوا عمل شرح تاني للساب و لا لأ لاني مش بلاقي غير التلاته دول بس ف المنتديات و دول عناوينهم
> 3d modeling sap2000
> joint constraints
> ...



والله دول برده اللى شوفتهم بس للمهندس محمد فتحى بخصوص الساب
بس طبعا عليك بشروحات المهندس ايمن الزهيرى كلها فى رأييى دى احسن شروحات للساب نزلت تخليك محترف ساب بإذن الله
بالنسبه للمهندس محمد فتحى لازم تسمعله الاوتوكاد بتاعه ماشاء الله كورس فاااااااااااااجر
ربنا يوفقك ياباشا وكل سنه وانت طيب


----------



## carine-ar (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*merci mon ami*​


----------



## م.إسلام (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> حاضر عيونى هحاول اقول كل حاجه فيها والله انا اسف على تأخير اللبشه بس والله غصب عنى



الله يكرمك و يا رب العزوم على اللبشه نشوفها عامله إزاي


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

olma قال:


> الاخ الموقر أحمد داوود
> يرجى تحميل الروابط على موقع آخر مثل فورشير نظرا لأن الأنتي فايروس لدي دوما يشير لوجود محاولة لمهاجمة الكومبيوتر في الروابط الموضوعة في أول صفحة مع كل الشكر للجهد الي عملته في الشرح والتحميل وجزاك الله كل الخير



والله يا افندم انا رفعت الفيديو بصعوبه فعلا وبعد وقت طويل اوى وحاولت ارفعه على الفور شيرد ورستر منى على الموقع ده ف قررت ارفعه على الميديا فاير وده من احسن المواقع صدقنى واطمن مفيش فيرس ولا حاجه عليه احيانا الانتى فيرس اللى عمله بيبقى قاصد يهاجم حاجات معينه دعائيا بس تقدر توقف الانتى فيرس فى الوقت اللى بتدون فيه بالله عليك ده اسهلى من انى ارجع ارفع تانى مشكور مرورك الكريم واهتمامك بالشرح


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> الله يكرمك و يا رب العزوم على اللبشه نشوفها عامله إزاي



حاضر ياباشا عيونى ان شاء الله مش هتندم لما تشوف اللبشه


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اشكرك على الرد ولكن انا ادرس معك من الناحيه النظريه أين يقع (c.m)


> السنتر اوف ماس هو مكان تأثير احمال الرياح وده بيبقى فى الـ سى جى بتاع المبنى يعنى مفيش علاقه بأوزان انما هى خصائص مساحات


هذا الكلام صحيح عندما تكون المساحه للسقف(أى بلاطة السقف) ذات سمك واحد وبدون كمرات ساقطه غير متماثله ولكن الست معى أنها تختلف عندما يكون السقف به جزء من البلاطه الفلات وجزء من البلاطه العاديه 
وكما شرح المهندس / أيمن الزهيرى لتحديد مكان ال(c.m) فان قيمة الاوزان تتلاشى ونتعامل مع أحجام للسقف من خلال سمك البلاطه ومسطحها والكمرات بأبعادها الثلاثيه وليس بمسطحها 
فأيهما أصح ؟؟
لى سؤال اخر هل يمكن عمل (Reduction) للحمل الحى على حسب الكود المصرى 
للادوار المختلفه 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## almohandesw (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> بالنسبه للمهندس محمد فتحى لازم تسمعله الاوتوكاد بتاعه ماشاء الله كورس فاااااااااااااجر
> ربنا يوفقك ياباشا وكل سنه وانت طيب


تمام الف شكر يا هندسه 
انا فعلا نزلت 8 فيديوهات للمهندس محمد فتحي و كل فيديو منهم ساعتين و 3 ساعات و هوا فعلا رائع ما شاء الله ... بس مش عارف الفيديوهات دي كل الكورس و لا لأ 
انا عارف اني رزل بس عايز استفيد .. و بجد ألف شكر ليك علي سعة صدرك


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اشكرك على الرد ولكن انا ادرس معك من الناحيه النظريه أين يقع (c.m)
> 
> هذا الكلام صحيح عندما تكون المساحه للسقف(أى بلاطة السقف) ذات سمك واحد وبدون كمرات ساقطه غير متماثله ولكن الست معى أنها تختلف عندما يكون السقف به جزء من البلاطه الفلات وجزء من البلاطه العاديه
> ...



من قال لا اعلم فقد افتى
الله اعلم


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> تمام الف شكر يا هندسه
> انا فعلا نزلت 8 فيديوهات للمهندس محمد فتحي و كل فيديو منهم ساعتين و 3 ساعات و هوا فعلا رائع ما شاء الله ... بس مش عارف الفيديوهات دي كل الكورس و لا لأ
> انا عارف اني رزل بس عايز استفيد .. و بجد ألف شكر ليك علي سعة صدرك




ياباشا انت تأمر
هما فعلا ال 8 حلقات دول هما كامل الكورس ليه 
ربنا يوفقك


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


> من قال لا اعلم فقد افتى
> الله اعلم


اكرر لك شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وشرحك الجميل جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> اكرر لك شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك وشرحك الجميل جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> تقبل تحياتى



تحياتى ليك ياباشمهندس اسامه مشكور مشاركتك المشرفه فى الموضوع


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس الصامت قال:


> _*بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس ..لسه ما حملت الشرح بس الجواب باين من عنوانه لكن ....
> 1- بالنسبة للشروحات عموما لبرنامج etabs لم اجد شرح لكيفية تمثيل السلم الا فى شرح واحد ولكن لم افهمه جيدا ..فيرجى لو بالامكان شرح هذه الجزية فجزاك الله خيرا
> 2- حضرتك انا اخدت دورة فى برنامج الساب ..وسمعت اكثر من شخص يقول يان البرنامج نتائجه كبيرة بعض الشيئ .. والافضل الانتقال الى برنامج الايتابس والسيف ...والحمد لله وجدت شروحات لبرنامج الايتابس ودخلت فيه شوية وشغال تمام ..لسه برنامج السيف عايز اخش فيه ...وبالطبع اتناسى برنامج الساب ...
> فما رأى حضرتك
> *_



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لتمثيل السلم على الايتابس فهو موجود في محاضرات المهندس هاشم حسن جزاه الله خير الجزاء لشرح نمذجة مبنى على الايتاب تجده هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t86324.html


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اشكرك على الرد ولكن انا ادرس معك من الناحيه النظريه أين يقع (c.m)
> 
> هذا الكلام صحيح عندما تكون المساحه للسقف(أى بلاطة السقف) ذات سمك واحد وبدون كمرات ساقطه غير متماثله ولكن الست معى أنها تختلف عندما يكون السقف به جزء من البلاطه الفلات وجزء من البلاطه العاديه
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم استاذنا العزيز اسامة
بالنسبة لتخفيض الاحمال الحية فيمكن الوصول اليه من 
Options--Preferences--live load reduction
ومن النافذة فعل الخيار user defined by stories supported ومن ثم اضغط define وعرف النسب لكل طابق..
ملاحظة هذه الخاصية تعمل عند التصميم بواسطة الايتابس..يعني لن يعطي نتائج تحليل مبنية على هذا التخفيض


----------



## خالد الأزهري (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المعذرة على تشتيت المشاركات لكن لانها مواضيع منفصلة
بالنسبة للحوائط Partitions بالفعل لم تقم بتعريفها سواء كحمل خطي او حمل موزع...ما ادري بخصوص الكود المصري لكن الكود البريطاني ينص على انه لا بد من اعتبار وجود فواصل لا تقل عن 1.0 كيلونيوتن على المتر المربع...اتوقع وجود فقرة شبيهة بهذا في الكود المصري لان السبب منطقي وهو توقع وجود الفواصل في وقت ما!



> 5.1.4 Partitions
> When permanent partitions are indicated, their weight should be included in the dead load, acting at the
> given partition location.
> In buildings where the use of other partitions is envisaged, an additional imposed load should be specified
> ...


----------



## أسامه نواره (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم المهندس/ خالد الازهرى 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> كيف حالكم استاذنا العزيز اسامة
> بالنسبة لتخفيض الاحمال الحية فيمكن الوصول اليه من
> options--preferences--live load reduction
> ...


اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## goldlion (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا بشمهندس
اكرمك الله وزادك من علمه
واكثر من امثالك

فى انتظار المزيد والمزيد باذن الله 

اللهم وفق خيار هذه الامه


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

goldlion قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس
> اكرمك الله وزادك من علمه
> واكثر من امثالك
> 
> ...



شكرا جزيلا مرورك الكريم جزانا الله واياك خيرا


----------



## hasan86 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

المهندس أحمد داود جزاك الله كل خير على الشرح الجميل الممتع والرائع 
عندي 3 تساولات سريعة لو ممكن 
أولا: موضوع الكمرات الرئيسة والثانوية، في البداية أحب استشارة حضرتك في شي اني أقوم بتقطيع الكمرات عند كل عمود أو ركيزة بمعنى اني لا أقوم بتوصيلها كاملة، وبعدين قضية الكمرات الرئيسة والثانوية انا اللي بعملوه اني اوقف الكمرة الثانوية عند التقائها مع الكمرة الرئيسة ولا اغير شي في القطاعات، هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟

ثانيا: هل قمت بالتأكد من الانبعاج (buckling) بالنسبة للآعمدة او لا يشترط ذلك؟، وهل تصميم الاعمدة بناء فقط على المعادلة المخصصة للاعمدة القصيرة يعتبر امن؟؟؟

ثالثا: لماذا لم تقم بادخال أحمال الرياح على المنشأ وياريت لو حضرتك تشرحلنا ازاي تدخل على المنشأ
شكرا لك مرة أخرى على الشرح الرائع،
وبانتظار جديدك دوما .................... أخوكم: حسن


----------



## أحمد داود (17 سبتمبر 2010)

hasan86 قال:


> المهندس أحمد داود جزاك الله كل خير على الشرح الجميل الممتع والرائع
> عندي 3 تساولات سريعة لو ممكن
> أولا: موضوع الكمرات الرئيسة والثانوية، في البداية أحب استشارة حضرتك في شي اني أقوم بتقطيع الكمرات عند كل عمود أو ركيزة بمعنى اني لا أقوم بتوصيلها كاملة، وبعدين قضية الكمرات الرئيسة والثانوية انا اللي بعملوه اني اوقف الكمرة الثانوية عند التقائها مع الكمرة الرئيسة ولا اغير شي في القطاعات، هل هذا صحيح؟؟؟
> 
> ...



اهلا وسهلا اخ حسن نورت الموضوع 
بالنسبه لموضوع الكمرات كلامك صح ممكن اعمل رييليز للمومنت عند التقاطعات بالنسبه للكمرات الثانويه بس انا بحب الطريقه اللى اشتغلت بيها عمليه خصوصا لو كمرات كتير فى بلان معقد عشان مش كل شويه هجرب اعمل ريليز من ناحيه واكتشف انى محتاج اعمله من ناحيه اخرى

ثانيا بالسنبه للاعمده اعمده الدور الاول لازم تشيك على نحافتها تشوف النحافه هل هو نحيف ولا لأ وغالبا هيطلع نحيف معاك بس والله اللى انا شوفته فى المكتب الموضوع ده مش بيهتموا بيه لاننا كده كده فى الاخر بنزود القطاعات والتسليح وخصوصا الاعمده الخارجيه والركنيه ملحوظه مهمه جداااااا الساب والايتابس مش بيتعرفوا على المومنت الاضافى الناتج من البكلنج للعمود النحيف لازمه تحسبوا بنفسك

ثالثا بالنسبه لـ احمال الرياح انت ممكن تشتغل بطريقه الديافرام ارجع لشروحات المهندس ايمن الزهيرى او المهندس محمد فتحى اما الطريقه اللى وضحتها دى مش محتاج احط احمال رياح لانى اصلا فرضت هزه ارضيه ودي بتجيب مومنتات اضعاف الرياح كمان عايزك تعرف حاجه ماتهتمش اوى بالرياح لو هتشتغل بطريقه الديافرام الا لو المنشأ زاد ارتفاعه عن 20 دور لان لو اقل من كده احمال الزلازل دايما بتبقى اكبر 
شكرا جزيلا على المرور الطيب جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد داود (18 سبتمبر 2010)

almohandesw قال:


> ربنا يخليك يا باشمهندس و الله علي اهتمامك بيا و ردك عليا دايما و انا باذن الله هعمل بكلامك و هتقن البرنامج لحد ما ابقي محترف فيه و مش لازم ابقي عارف كل البرامج انا اقتنعت بالكلام ده و حطيته في دماغي
> بالنسبة لشرح الساب للمهندس محمد فتحي انا عندي 3 فيديوهات ليه بس مش عارف هوا عمل شرح تاني للساب و لا لأ لاني مش بلاقي غير التلاته دول بس ف المنتديات و دول عناوينهم
> 3d Modeling SAP2000
> Joint Constraints
> ...



انا اسف نسيت
المهندس محمد فتحى ايضا عمل فيديو شرح لـ elevated tank


----------



## hasan86 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا بشمهندس على الاجابة
عندي سؤال تاني لو تكرمت ومعلش استحملي شويه
هل هناك قيمة علمية للمومنت (M2) و (M3) التي تطلع مع تحليل الاعمدة في برامج الايتابس والساب خصوصا في موضوع Buckling ام لا يوجد اي اعتبار لها 

السوال الثاني: ليه حضرتك ما جربتش انك تصمم الاعمدة من خلال البرنامج نفسه علما انه احيانا يطلع قطاعات اكبر من تصميم العمود على المعادلة المعروفة


----------



## myada1 (18 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد داود (18 سبتمبر 2010)

hasan86 قال:


> شكرا بشمهندس على الاجابة
> عندي سؤال تاني لو تكرمت ومعلش استحملي شويه
> هل هناك قيمة علمية للمومنت (m2) و (m3) التي تطلع مع تحليل الاعمدة في برامج الايتابس والساب خصوصا في موضوع buckling ام لا يوجد اي اعتبار لها
> 
> السوال الثاني: ليه حضرتك ما جربتش انك تصمم الاعمدة من خلال البرنامج نفسه علما انه احيانا يطلع قطاعات اكبر من تصميم العمود على المعادلة المعروفة



تحت امرك يا باشمهندس حسن
بص حضرتك الاعمده زى ما قولتلك الساب والايتابس مش بيتعرفوا على كونهم لونج كولم او شورت كولم يعنى مش بيطلع المومنت الادشنال اللى هيبقى نتيجه تأثير البكلنج يعنى ماتعتمدش على المومنت ده انت بنفسك تشيك على العمود تشوفه لو شورت صمم على الاكسل علطول ولو لونج خد فى اعتبارك تأثير المومنت الاضافى نتيجه البكلنج وصمم عليه بالنسبه لتصميم الاعمده على الايتابس الايتابس والساب لايدعموا الكود المصرى عشان كده ده شىء مش بيدرسلنا فى كورسات البرامج دى صمم بالاكسل ده تصميم نتائجه دقيقه وخطواته سهله وومكن بشيت اكسيل متسيف عندك تصمم علطول ودى موجوده بكثره على منتدانا الغالى شكرا لتفاعلك اخى الكريم


----------



## adhmdemo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الله علي جمال الخير
شرح وبسطه جزاك الله


----------



## أحمد داود (18 سبتمبر 2010)

adhmdemo قال:


> الله علي جمال الخير
> شرح وبسطه جزاك الله



الله يبارك فى حضرتك شكرا مجاملتك الرقيقه


----------



## hema.eliwa (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح رائع ومتعوب عليه
جزاكم الله خيرا
مستنيين جديدك


----------



## almohandesw (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> انا اسف نسيت
> المهندس محمد فتحى ايضا عمل فيديو شرح لـ elevated tank


 تمام يا باشمهندس جزاك الله كل خير 
احلي حاجة انك متابع معانا اول باول :20:


----------



## عمادالبرنس (19 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر ليك يابشمهندس وفى انتظار المزيد جارى التحميل


----------



## أم إسحاق (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا
اتمنى ان يكون نافعا


----------



## hawkar1 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله


----------



## nawalid6 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس ونفعك بعلمك


----------



## م.إسلام (19 سبتمبر 2010)

مستني اللبشه يا ريس و ربنا يكرمك


----------



## أحمد داود (19 سبتمبر 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> مستني اللبشه يا ريس و ربنا يكرمك




اقسملك بالله غصب عنى بس كلها 24 ساعه واللبشه تكون تحت امرك


----------



## أحمد داود (19 سبتمبر 2010)

عمادالبرنس قال:


> الف شكر ليك يابشمهندس وفى انتظار المزيد جارى التحميل



شكرا مرورك الطيب يا باشمهندس عماد كامل تحياتى لك




سارة سامى محمد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا
> اتمنى ان يكون نافعا



جزانا واياكى يا باشمهندسه مشكور مرورك الكريم





hawkar1 قال:


> جزاك الله



جزانا واياك مشكور ياباشمهندس



nawalid6 قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس ونفعك بعلمك



وجزاك ايضا ياباشمهندس شكرا المرور الطيب والتفاعل


----------



## ماجد الحسينى (20 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد داود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

فيديو تحليل اللبشه المسلحه بـ إستخدام برنامج الساب عن طريق ادخال الاحمال الرأسيه الناتجه من الاعمده والكور مع بيان كيفيه ادخال العزوم الناتجه عن الحالات المختلفه لـ احمال الزلازل وعمل الكومباينيشن لها على الكور

اليكم الرابط

http://www.mediafire.com/?j5mar655mh5ftmo


----------



## مش لاقي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

شرح مميز جد ارجو الاستمرار *بارك الله فيك .*


----------



## مش لاقي (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت يا بشمهندس من فضلك وضع الروابط كلها والجديد منها في أول صفحة أول بأول عشان نتابع معاك كل ما هو جديد و معلش استحملنا طلباتنا كتيرة ربنا يبارك لنا فيك .


----------



## العبد لله (20 سبتمبر 2010)

يا كبير يا كبير ما شاء الله عليك , اولا يشرفني بان اكون اول من في الموضوع 

ربنا يكرم اصلك يا بش مهندس احمد 

وعدت فأوفيت , اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

ويبارك فيك ويذيدك من علمه ويسهل كل صعب امامك

كل التحيه والتقدير لك


----------



## hassananas (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أفادكم الله وجعلكم دوما فى طاعته وأدعو الله لى ولكم بأن يرزقنا حبه وحب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن يجعلنا من المغفور لهم ويدخلنا جناته
كل التحيه والتقدير لك


----------



## majdiotoom (20 سبتمبر 2010)

عودا احمدا يا مهندس احمد


----------



## almohandesw (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يخليك لينا و الله 
بجد تسلم ايديك علي هذه الشروحات 
يا ريت يا باشمهندس متبطلش شرح و الله احنا بنستفاد من الشروحات دي كتير اووي
اي حاجة تقدر تشرحها متبخلش بيها علينا حتي لو كانت في نظر الاخرين صغيره
ده طبعا لو كان لديك من الوقت ما يسمح بذلك 
اكرر شكري ليك جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> فيديو تحليل اللبشه المسلحه بـ إستخدام برنامج الساب عن طريق ادخال الاحمال الرأسيه الناتجه من الاعمده والكور مع بيان كيفيه ادخال العزوم الناتجه عن الحالات المختلفه لـ احمال الزلازل وعمل الكومباينيشن لها على الكور
> 
> اليكم الرابط
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?j5mar655mh5ftmo



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم دمج الموضوع الجديد الى الموضوع الاصلى المثبت حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء من الموضوع بشكل كامل
كما تم اضافة الرابط الجديد للمشاركة الاصلية
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أولا اشكرك على الشرح الرائع للبشه وتصميمها على برنامج الساب 
ثانيا لى ملاحظه بسيطه وأنك لم تعمل أى رفرفه للبشه المسلحه مما ألى أن يكون الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه غير امن نتيجة أحمال الزلازل كذلك يجب عمل check for punch للأعمده على المحيط الخارجى لان لها ثلاث أوجه فقط تقاوم هذه الاجهادات لعدم وجود رفرفه 
فى حالة أن الاجهادات للتربه غير امنه أسفل اللبشه المفروض زيادة مسطح وليس عمقها
اشكرك مره ثانيه على الشرح الاكثر من رائع وننتظر منك القادم بأذن الله 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أحمد داود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​أولا اشكرك على الشرح الرائع للبشه وتصميمها على برنامج الساب
> ثانيا لى ملاحظه بسيطه وأنك لم تعمل أى رفرفه للبشه المسلحه مما ألى أن يكون الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه غير امن نتيجة أحمال الزلازل كذلك يجب عمل check for punch للأعمده على المحيط الخارجى لان لها ثلاث أوجه فقط تقاوم هذه الاجهادات لعدم وجود رفرفه
> فى حالة أن الاجهادات للتربه غير امنه أسفل اللبشه المفروض زيادة مسطح وليس عمقها
> ...




شكرا على المرور يا اخ اسامه كلامك صح انى ازود مسطح عشان أأمن التربه ولكن لو دى قطعه الارض ودى المساحه اللى هقدر اعمل فيها اللبشه ها؟؟ هعمل ايه؟؟؟ لو زودت العمق هيقلل الاجهادات برده بالنسبه للرفرفه تحت اللبشه عادى جدا انك تتعرض للبشه متقدرش تحط تحتها رفرفه لو دى المساحه بتاعتك فقط المسموحلك فيها بلبشه وفى الحاله دى هتحط خرسانه عاديه على انها نظافه تحت اللبشه وتحط ال k عادى بتاع التربه شكرا على المداخله


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/أحمد داود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> شكرا على المرور يا اخ اسامه كلامك صح انى ازود مسطح عشان أأمن التربه ولكن لو دى قطعه الارض ودى المساحه اللى هقدر اعمل فيها اللبشه ها؟؟ هعمل ايه؟؟؟ لو زودت العمق هيقلل الاجهادات برده بالنسبه للرفرفه تحت اللبشه عادى جدا انك تتعرض للبشه متقدرش تحط تحتها رفرفه لو دى المساحه بتاعتك فقط المسموحلك فيها بلبشه وفى الحاله دى هتحط خرسانه عاديه على انها نظافه تحت اللبشه وتحط ال k عادى بتاع التربه شكرا على المداخله


غير متفق معك فى أن زيادة عمق اللبشه سوف يقلل الاجهادات الخاصه بالتربه أسفل اللبشه على العكس من ذلك لان الوزن الذاتى للبشه سوف يزيد 
فى حالة أن مسطح اللبشه محكوم من الاربع جهات وأن الاجهادات غير امنه أسفلها اذنا لايصلح أن نستعمل هذا النوع من الاساسات ويجب الاتجاه ألى حل من نوع اخر مثل الخوازيق 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أحمد داود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

العبد لله قال:


> يا كبير يا كبير ما شاء الله عليك , اولا يشرفني بان اكون اول من في الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يكرم اصلك يا بش مهندس احمد
> 
> ...




ياباشا انت الكبير وانا يشرفنى ان انت اول واحد تشارك ياباشمهندس كريم
جزاك الله خيرا على المرور الكريم من انسان كريم ومهذب واهل الزوق زيك يابشمهندسنا



hassananas قال:


> أفادكم الله وجعلكم دوما فى طاعته وأدعو الله لى ولكم بأن يرزقنا حبه وحب المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن يجعلنا من المغفور لهم ويدخلنا جناته
> كل التحيه والتقدير لك




تحياتى لك يا باشمهندس حسن جزاك الله خيرا مرورك الطيب ربنا يرضى عنك ويرزقك حبه وحب نبيه



majdiotoom قال:


> عودا احمدا يا مهندس احمد



الله يكرم حضرتك مرورك اللى شرفنى والله العظيم



almohandesw قال:


> ربنا يخليك لينا و الله
> بجد تسلم ايديك علي هذه الشروحات
> يا ريت يا باشمهندس متبطلش شرح و الله احنا بنستفاد من الشروحات دي كتير اووي
> اي حاجة تقدر تشرحها متبخلش بيها علينا حتي لو كانت في نظر الاخرين صغيره
> ...



تسلم وتسلم اخلاقك تسلم من كل شر ان شاء الله انا تحت امر حضرتك ودى حاجات على ادى والله بس وفى هنا عتاوله بس انا بقول يمكن غيرى زيى على ادى ودى تفرق معاه يشرفنى مرورك الطيب 



سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تم دمج الموضوع الجديد الى الموضوع الاصلى المثبت حرصا على استفادة اكبر عدد من الاعضاء من الموضوع بشكل كامل
> كما تم اضافة الرابط الجديد للمشاركة الاصلية
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك




جزاكم الله خيرا على الاهتمام وبارك الله فيكى



mohy_y2003 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً



جزانا واياك يا اخى المهندس الكريم محيى



شكرا جزيلا مروركم الكريم وتفاعلكم المشرف جزاكم الله خيرا وجمعنا على حبه وحب نبيه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> غير متفق معك فى أن زيادة عمق اللبشه سوف يقلل الاجهادات الخاصه بالتربه أسفل اللبشه على العكس من ذلك لان الوزن الذاتى للبشه سوف يزيد
> فى حالة أن مسطح اللبشه محكوم من الاربع جهات وأن الاجهادات غير امنه أسفلها اذنا لايصلح أن نستعمل هذا النوع من الاساسات ويجب الاتجاه ألى حل من نوع اخر مثل الخوازيق
> تقبل تحياتى​



اتفق معك استاذنا المهندس اسامة ..عمق اللبشة لا علاقة له بتوزيع الاجهاد تحتها بل قد يؤدي لزيادتها بسبب زيادة الحمولة مع ثبات المساحة المسلط عليها الاجهاد...زيادة سماكة الرافت تؤثر ايجابا في التسليح والثقب لكن ليس في قيم الاجهادات على التربة



> ويجب الاتجاه ألى حل من نوع اخر مثل الخوازيق


اذن نحن في انتظار فيديو شرح تصميم الخوازيق يا باشمهندس احمد :d
----
للاسف لم اتمكن من التنزيل بعد بسبب ضعف النت


----------



## أحمد داود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> غير متفق معك فى أن زيادة عمق اللبشه سوف يقلل الاجهادات الخاصه بالتربه أسفل اللبشه على العكس من ذلك لان الوزن الذاتى للبشه سوف يزيد
> فى حالة أن مسطح اللبشه محكوم من الاربع جهات وأن الاجهادات غير امنه أسفلها اذنا لايصلح أن نستعمل هذا النوع من الاساسات ويجب الاتجاه ألى حل من نوع اخر مثل الخوازيق
> تقبل تحياتى​



على اد خبرتى البسيطه انا متأكد من كلامى يا باشمهندس اسامه لانه مش كلامى ده كلام اساتذتى 
وخلينى اثبتلك يا سيدى لو لاقينا الاجهادات على التربه عاليه مش ساعتها بنضطر نعمل احلال للتربه ودمك ونحط طبقه خرسانه عاديه طيب ما الخرسانه العاديه دى وزن زايد على المبنى كمان فى مدارس بتقول ماتزودش سمك الخرسانه العاديه واستفيد بالسمك فى الرافت احسن اهو يعنى مفيش مانع من زياده طبقه خرسانه فى سبيل تقليل الاجهادات مع انها وزن زايد من الخرسانه العاديه
خد دى كمان زود سمك الرافت وحل الرافت على الساب تانى وبعدين صدر ردود الافعال على الازبرنجز للـ اكسيل وشوف هتلاقيها قلت ولا لأ طيب لو الاجهادات برده مش سيف معايا ساعتها زى ما حضرتك بتقول هلجأ للخوازيق بس برده الاجهادات لازم تقل كل ما تزود سمك الرافت جرب لو لسه مش مصدقنى

يا اخى انت ماشاء الله عليك بجد مش مجامله تقيل ومكنتش محتاج انت تتفرج على فيديو بسيط لـ حد على اده زيى بس بالله عليك لا تتعصب لوجهات نظرك قبل ما ترد ابحث فى الموضوع
على العموم انا متشكر اسلوبك اللبق فى الكلام والمهذب خصوصا قبل ما تبدأ تنتقد شكرا جزيلا يسعدنى ويشرفنى مرورك وتفاعلك معى


----------



## أحمد داود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> اتفق معك استاذنا المهندس اسامة ..عمق اللبشة لا علاقة له بتوزيع الاجهاد تحتها بل قد يؤدي لزيادتها بسبب زيادة الحمولة مع ثبات المساحة المسلط عليها الاجهاد...زيادة سماكة الرافت تؤثر ايجابا في التسليح والثقب لكن ليس في قيم الاجهادات على التربة
> 
> 
> اذن نحن في انتظار فيديو شرح تصميم الخوازيق يا باشمهندس احمد :d
> ...



اهلا بحضرتك يا باشمهندس خالد 
بعد اذنك عايز اقول لـ حضرتك حاجه
هو ايه الهدف من زياده سمك الرافت بتاعتى
عندى ردود افعال على الازبرنجز مختلفه القيم 
ردود افعال صغيره وردود افعال كبيره طيب انا محتاج اوزع الاجهادات توزيع منتظم على الازبرنجز بحيث الكبير يرمى من عليه والصغير ياخد شويه فـ اعمل ايه
ازود تخانه الرافت عشان ازود صلابتها (الريجيدتى) عشان الرافت توزع الاجهادات توزيع منتظم على الازبرنجز فـ الصغير يشيل اكتر والكبير اللى انا خايف منه ارمى من عليه ده لحد معين بعد كده الاجهادات لسه مش سيف هلجأ للخوازيق بقا
شكرا على سعه صدوركم


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى الموقر
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اولا نشكر الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود على الشرح والمجهود الاكثر من رائع وجزاه الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل 
ولكنها فرصه لمناقشة اللبشه المسلحه وعلاقتها بالتربه لاننى شاهدت شروحات لزملاء كبار للبشه المسلحه ولكنهم لم يذكروا كما ذكر زميلنا الفاضل أحمد بعد حل اللبشه على برنامج الساب ما هو مقدار الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه بعد تعرضها لاحمال الزلازل والرياح ومقارنتها بالاجهادات المسموحه والمذكوره فى تقرير التربه وبالطبع هذا خطأ فادح جدا وكما تعرف أن هناك حالات كثيره فى حالة اللبشه من وجود بدروم وحوائط سانده من عدمه أو وجود ردم أعلى اللبشه أعلى من منسوب الصفر 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أحمد داود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ خالد الازهرى الموقر
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​اولا نشكر الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود على الشرح والمجهود الاكثر من رائع وجزاه الله خير الجزاء على هذا العمل
> ولكنها فرصه لمناقشة اللبشه المسلحه وعلاقتها بالتربه لاننى شاهدت شروحات لزملاء كبار للبشه المسلحه ولكنهم لم يذكروا كما ذكر زميلنا الفاضل أحمد بعد حل اللبشه على برنامج الساب ما هو مقدار الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه بعد تعرضها لاحمال الزلازل والرياح ومقارنتها بالاجهادات المسموحه والمذكوره فى تقرير التربه وبالطبع هذا خطأ فادح جدا وكما تعرف أن هناك حالات كثيره فى حالة اللبشه من وجود بدروم وحوائط سانده من عدمه أو وجود ردم أعلى اللبشه أعلى من منسوب الصفر
> تقبل تحياتى​




والله انا اللى بشكرك على زوقك المتناهى واسلوبك المهذب والجميل جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى الفاضل المهندس اسامه


----------



## أسامه نواره (20 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> يا اخى انت ماشاء الله عليك بجد مش مجامله تقيل ومكنتش محتاج انت تتفرج على فيديو بسيط لـ حد على اده زيى بس بالله عليك لا تتعصب لوجهات نظرك قبل ما ترد ابحث فى الموضوع
> على العموم انا متشكر اسلوبك اللبق فى الكلام والمهذب خصوصا قبل ما تبدأ تنتقد شكرا جزيلا يسعدنى ويشرفنى مرورك وتفاعلك معى


ياأخى العزيز أنا محتاج أن اتفرج على الفيديو وأن اتعلم صدقنى أنا احتاج الى ذلك ثم أنت بارك الله فيك استعطت أن تعمل من شرح مالم استطع أنا أن اعمله ولم يستطع غيرى كما تعرف من اخوه أفاضل أن يقومو بعمله 
بالنسبه للنقد كما تقول صدقنى أنا اقول رأى لكى أعرف منك ولكى تعرف ماعندى وليس للتقليل من عملك لاقدر الله على العكس نحن هنا لنتناقش صدقنى وأن نصحح مالدينا من معلومات وهذه فرصه لايوجد أفضل من هذا النقاش خير من أقرا الف كتاب تقراءه فأنا تعلمت من شرحك والله أشياء كثيره 
وكما تعرف ان زملاءنا هنا فى حاجه الى المعرفه فأعتقد أن المناقشه سوف تزيد الموضوع عمقا وفهما 
اذا حسيت أن مناقشتى سوف تضايقق مافيش مشكله أقول لك الى الامام ووفقك الله وجزاك الله خيرا ولن اعلق اطلاقا على مواضيعك 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أحمد داود (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> ياأخى العزيز أنا محتاج أن اتفرج على الفيديو وأن اتعلم صدقنى أنا احتاج الى ذلك ثم أنت بارك الله فيك استعطت أن تعمل من شرح مالم استطع أنا أن اعمله ولم يستطع غيرى كما تعرف من اخوه أفاضل أن يقومو بعمله
> بالنسبه للنقد كما تقول صدقنى أنا اقول رأى لكى أعرف منك ولكى تعرف ماعندى وليس للتقليل من عملك لاقدر الله على العكس نحن هنا لنتناقش صدقنى وأن نصحح مالدينا من معلومات وهذه فرصه لايوجد أفضل من هذا النقاش خير من أقرا الف كتاب تقراءه فأنا تعلمت من شرحك والله أشياء كثيره
> ...



يااخى الفاضل المهندس اسامه والله انت منور موضوعى وبدون مجامله مجرد حد زيك يتفاعل فى معى ده شرف عظيم ليا والله الله يسامحك يا اخى بقى عايز تحرمنى من مشاركاتك اللى بتشرفنى
اتفضل يااخى نورنا بوجودك وابدى ارائك براحتك احنا برده عايزين نستفيد منك والله ماتفهمنيش غلط والله مش اصدى اقول كده كل الحكايه انى شايف ان رأييى صح ورأيك صح لكن شايفك مختلف معى وبحاول اوصلك اللى عندى سامحنى لو كنت غلطت فى اسلوب كلامى اكيد مكنتش اقصد انا بتكلم بـ حسن نيه والله مره تانيه بالله عليك لا تحرمنى من مشاركتك ومعلوماتك اتفضل يا اخى عايز استفيد منك ومن خبراتك ربنا يزيدك وينفعك بعلمك


----------



## خالد الأزهري (20 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> اهلا بحضرتك يا باشمهندس خالد
> بعد اذنك عايز اقول لـ حضرتك حاجه
> هو ايه الهدف من زياده سمك الرافت بتاعتى
> عندى ردود افعال على الازبرنجز مختلفه القيم
> ...



اتضحت الفكرة
لكن يوجد تعارض من حيث المبدأ بين ما ذكرت والفرضية الاساسية لعمل الرافت حيث انه يفترض فيها ان الهبوط متساوي تحتها وبالتالي الاجهادات تحتها او ردود الافعال على النوابض يجب ان تكون متساوية ولهذا في التصميم اليدوي نقوم بافتراض ان رد فعل التربة تحت الرافت عبارة عن اجهاد منتظم w ...لكن افتراضك ان النوابض عليها ردود افعال مختلفة سيؤدي الى تفاوت في الهبوطات....طبعا قد يقال ان الطريقة المستخدمة في البرنامج ..العناصر المحدودة ...اكثر دقة وبالتالي تمكننا من معرفة التفاوت والاستفادة منه بالفكرة التي ذكرتها والجواب ان هذه الفرضية اساسية في عمل الرافت ولا يمكن تجاوزها (بدليل انه يمكن تجاوزها حتى في التحليل بالطرق اليدوية ومع ذلك لم يقل احد بذلك وبدليل ان هذا يذكر في ميزات الرافت انها تعمل على تساوي الهبوطات تحتها ) وانما يجب ان نطوع التحليل بحيث يستوفيها واقرب شيء شبيه لها هو الديافرام في البلاطات والتي نقوم بعملها لضمان عدم حصول تفاوت في الازاحات الافقية للبلاطة..فالفكرة هنا شبيهة بتلك الفكرة والله اعلم
---
هذا رأيي واتمنى مناقشة الموضوع باستفاضة لانه من اهم المواضيع في نمذجة الرافت


----------



## إسلام علي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
أخي الحبيب خالد كيف حالك ؟
بالنسبة لكلامك الأخير فأنا أختلف قليلا معه, لأنه المفروض نتماشى مع الواقع ونهمل النظرية فقط نستخدم النظرية للوصول لما نريد ولكن نطوعها حسب قيم الواقع ودا رأيي

بالنسبة للبشة ففكرة فاشلة طبعا والأنجح من الناحية الاقتصادية والإنشائية هو السقف المقلوب والفرق بينهما مثل الفرق بين البلاطة المسطحة والبلاطة الكمرية
Flat & Solid slabs

وهات مشروع وحل الأساسات مرة بهذه الطريقة ومرة بتلك ستجد السقف المقلوب أفضل بكثير رغم إن صب هذا النوع على مرحلتين منفصلتين لكن يظل أوفر وطبعا أفضل في توزيع الأحمال وفي الجساءة وحتى في تقليل ارتفاع العمود 

عن نفسي صممت عمارة 220 متر / 12 دور وكان الفرق في التكلفة 16 ألف جنية


----------



## أحمد داود (21 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> اتضحت الفكرة
> لكن يوجد تعارض من حيث المبدأ بين ما ذكرت والفرضية الاساسية لعمل الرافت حيث انه يفترض فيها ان الهبوط متساوي تحتها وبالتالي الاجهادات تحتها او ردود الافعال على النوابض يجب ان تكون متساوية ولهذا في التصميم اليدوي نقوم بافتراض ان رد فعل التربة تحت الرافت عبارة عن اجهاد منتظم w ...لكن افتراضك ان النوابض عليها ردود افعال مختلفة سيؤدي الى تفاوت في الهبوطات....طبعا قد يقال ان الطريقة المستخدمة في البرنامج ..العناصر المحدودة ...اكثر دقة وبالتالي تمكننا من معرفة التفاوت والاستفادة منه بالفكرة التي ذكرتها والجواب ان هذه الفرضية اساسية في عمل الرافت ولا يمكن تجاوزها (بدليل انه يمكن تجاوزها حتى في التحليل بالطرق اليدوية ومع ذلك لم يقل احد بذلك وبدليل ان هذا يذكر في ميزات الرافت انها تعمل على تساوي الهبوطات تحتها ) وانما يجب ان نطوع التحليل بحيث يستوفيها واقرب شيء شبيه لها هو الديافرام في البلاطات والتي نقوم بعملها لضمان عدم حصول تفاوت في الازاحات الافقية للبلاطة..فالفكرة هنا شبيهة بتلك الفكرة والله اعلم
> ---
> هذا رأيي واتمنى مناقشة الموضوع باستفاضة لانه من اهم المواضيع في نمذجة الرافت



الاخ الكريم المهندس خالد يشرفنى وجودك فى الموضوع وانا متفق معاك فى ارائك 
وخلينا نناقش الموضوع بـإستفاضه اكتر ونتعلم من بعض
بص حضرتك انا لما اقترحت زياده سمك الرافت ده كان عشان توزرع منتظم للإجهادات تمام؟؟؟
حضرتك بتقول ان ده غير محاكى للى بيحصل فى الطبيعه
لا هو محاكى فعلا
حضرتك مش درست فى الكليه فى ميكانيكا التربه والاساسات القاعده الريجيد
وعرفنا ان القاعده الريجيد دى عباره عن قاعده سمكها كبير بيبقى الهبوط تحتها متساوى
اما القاعده اللى مش ريجيد سمكها صغير وعلى كده الهبوط تحتها مش متساوى
طيب ما ده اللى حققناه فى الساب برده زودنا سمك الرافت عشان نزود الريجيدتى وبالتالى نساوى الهبوط تحتها مع بعضه عند كل النقاط وده اللى الساب عمله فعلا ساوى ردود الافعال اللى عند الازبرنجز على اد خبرتى المتواضعه انا شايف كده ولو حضرتك ليك رأى اخر اتفضل احب استفيد من خبراتك

الاخ الكريم المهندس اسلام على شكرا على التفاعل معنا 
فى كلام حضرتك اللى وجهته للمهندس خالد معلش انا مش ادك انت والمهندس خالد وعشان كده انا مفهمتش حضرتك تقصد ايه بالسقف المقلوب بصراحه اول مره اسمع عنه انا اسف انا على ادى ياريت بالله عليك لو تكلمنا عنه بصممه وبنفذه ازاى وايه ظروفه وفروضه وكده واهو نستفيد من علمك جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك به


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

إسلام علي قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> أخي الحبيب خالد كيف حالك ؟
> بالنسبة لكلامك الأخير فأنا أختلف قليلا معه, لأنه المفروض نتماشى مع الواقع ونهمل النظرية فقط نستخدم النظرية للوصول لما نريد ولكن نطوعها حسب قيم الواقع ودا رأيي
> 
> ...



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اهلا اخي اسلام
كلا النوعين رافت سواء كان Flat او Slab with beams ..واظنك تتفق معي في ان النموذج لابد ان يكون متوافقا مع الطبيعة....وكما ضربت مثال بالدايافرام ..اذا لم نعمل على تعريفه للبلاطة سنجد ان هناك ازاحات افقية مؤثرة بحيث انها لن تمثل السلوك الحقيقي للبلاطة...هنا ايضا نفس الفكرة المفترض ان الرافت الهبوط فيها متساوي ولهذا لابد من اضافة ما يقيد الهبوط فيها بحيث يكون متساوي تحتها..حتى لو كانت السماكة غير كافية نظريا لجعل الهبوط متساوي


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> الاخ الكريم المهندس خالد يشرفنى وجودك فى الموضوع وانا متفق معاك فى ارائك
> وخلينا نناقش الموضوع بـإستفاضه اكتر ونتعلم من بعض
> بص حضرتك انا لما اقترحت زياده سمك الرافت ده كان عشان توزرع منتظم للإجهادات تمام؟؟؟
> حضرتك بتقول ان ده غير محاكى للى بيحصل فى الطبيعه
> ...



اظن ان سبب الاختلاف هو المذكور اعلاه بالاحمر...انت تقول ان القواعد الرافت نوعين قواعد الهبوط تحتها متساوي وقواعد الهبوط تحتها غير متساوي...ونفرق بين الاثنين بالRigidity ..طيب هل هذا الكلام منطبق ايضا على البلاطات ام اننا نعاملها دائما على انها ريجيت بالنسبة للتشوهات الافقية...نظريا ستجد ان البلاطات نوعين فلو كانت السماكة بسيطة فسنجد انها المفترض ان تتاثر بالازاحات الافقية لكن عمليا طالما اننا نستخدم سماكات واقعية واحمال واقعية فسنجد ان الازاحات الافقية متساوية ولهذا نقوم باضافة التقييد لها بغض النظر عن سماكتها...نرجع للرافت طالما ان السماكة التي اخترناها في الاول واقعية فسلوكها في هذه الحالة شبيه بالسلوك الواقعي الذي تتساوى فيه الهبوطات ...بمعنى اخر لو كان سمكها 10 سم مثلا كان ممكن نقول ان الريجيدتي عنده تاثير على توزيع الاجهادات لكن لو كانت سماكتها كبيرة وواقعية فسنقوم بعمل دايافرام لنجبر الهبوطات تحت القاعدة لتكون متساوية لنتوافق مع المبدأ الاساسي في عمل الرافت ....
اقرب مثال هو الذي استعمله معك البلاطات ...اذا اردت ان تتحصل على ازاحات افقية متساوية فعندك خيار من اثنين اما ان تزيد السماكة بصورة كبيرة جدا ...بحيث تكون سماكة البلاطة متر مثلا... او تقوم بفرض هذا التساوي في الازاحات فرضا عن طريق اضافة الدايافرام رغم ان السلوك النظري فيه اختلاف عما قمنا بفرضه لكن فرضناه لانه شبيه بالواقع...
كذلك الحال هنا تساوي الهبوط من غير دايافرامات يحصل عندما تكون السماكة كبيرة جدا او بفرض دايافرام ...الرافت الواقعية هبوطاتها متساوية اذن حتى لو لم تكن جساءتها متساوية فسنعمل على تساويها باضافة الدايافرام وبالتالي لن يكون للسماكة تاثير في توزيع الاجهادات تحتها


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ اسلام على 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> بالنسبة للبشة ففكرة فاشلة طبعا والأنجح من الناحية الاقتصادية والإنشائية هو السقف المقلوب والفرق بينهما مثل الفرق بين البلاطة المسطحة والبلاطة الكمرية
> Flat & Solid slabs
> 
> وهات مشروع وحل الأساسات مرة بهذه الطريقة ومرة بتلك ستجد السقف المقلوب أفضل بكثير رغم إن صب هذا النوع على مرحلتين منفصلتين لكن يظل أوفر وطبعا أفضل في توزيع الأحمال وفي الجساءة وحتى في تقليل ارتفاع العمود
> ...


1-اختلف معك تمام الاختلاف فى هذا الرأى لسبب بسيط أن هذا النوع من الاساسات يستخدم فى التربه الضعيفه جدا والتى فيها الاجهادات تتراوح بين 0.50 الى 1.00 كجم / سم2 راجع أى مرجع هندسى سوف تجد أنه لاتستخدم هذا النوع من اللبشه الا فى هذه التربه لان اللبشه فى هذه الحاله (very rigid) كما أنها ممتازه جدا فى مقاومة الهبوط التفاضلى فى هذه النوعيه من التربه الضعيفه جدا واختلافى معك هو على التكلفه العاليه لهذه النوع من اللبشه المسلحه على عكس السقف ال(solid slab)
2- تخيل أنه فى المثال الذى ذكره احونا المهندس /أحمد داود أن اجهاد التربه هو 2.00كجم/سم2 أى 20طن/م2 ومتوسط البحر (Span) بين الاعمده هو 5.00 متر فنجد الاتى :-
أ- فى تصميم البلاطه العزوم على اعتبار بلاطه 5.00 * 5.00 م وباستخدام جدول جراشوف فى توزيع الاحمال = (0.50 * 20.00 *25 )/10 =25 طن / متر طولى (عزوم تشغيليه أى Working) وللحصول على العزوم ال(ult.)= 25 *1.5 = 37.5 طن .م /متر طولى ماذا سوف تجد تجد أن سمك هذه البلاطه لن يقل عن 60 الى 70 سم وتسليح لن يقل عن 8 أسياخ قطر 20 مم هذا للبلاطه فقط 
ب- بالنسبه للكمرات حدث ولاحرج فى عمق الكمرالذى سوف يدخل ارتفاعه الى 2.00 متر وعرضه الذى لن يقل عن 40 الى 70 سم لمقاومة قوى القص 
3- فى تنفيذ هذه اللبشه نحتاج الى زياده فى عمق الحفر لان ارتفاع الكمرات المقلوبه عالى وهذا غير موجود فى اللبشه 
4- نحتاج الى ردم وعمل خرسانه عاديه ومسلحه مره ثانيه فى حالة وجود بدروم لعمل وتجهيز ارضية البدروم وهذا غير موجود باللبشه 
مما سبق نجد الاتى :-
1- اللبشه ال(Flat raft) تستخدم فى التربه ذات اجهاد تربه يتراوح بين 1.00 الى 1.50 كجم/ سم2 
2- اللبشه ذات الكمرات المقلوبه لاعلى تستخدم فى التربه التى يتراوح اجهادها بين 0.50 الى 1.00 كجم/ سم2 
3- فى المثال الذى ذكره وشرح عليه الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود يجب عمل أساسات منفصله أسفل الاعمده على أن يتم عمل خرسانه عاديه بسمك 40 سم يعلوها قواعد منفصله مسلحه بسمك يتراوح بين 60 الى 70 سم وبالنسبه لل(core) هو الذى يتم عمل لبشه أسفله وخرسانه عاديه بسمك 40 سم أيضا وبالطبع كما ذكر هو فى بداية شرحه هو مثال توضيحى 
4- تجربه شخصيه المره الوحيده التى صممت فيها هذه اللبشه ونفذتها صاحب العماره شهر بى وبالمكتب الذى كنت أعمل به من كثره الحديد والخرسانه لان له أخ كانت له نفس مسطح العماره وانت تكلفة اللبشه الخاصه بأخيه من نوع (Raft ) وكانت تكلفتا 60% من التى أنا قمت بعملها 
5- لامانع لدى بأن نقوم بأعادة تصميم المثال الذى تفضل المهندس/ أحمد بشرحه لدراسة أى النوعين أفضل من الناحيه الاقتصاديه ​تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أحمد داود (21 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> اظن ان سبب الاختلاف هو المذكور اعلاه بالاحمر...انت تقول ان القواعد الرافت نوعين قواعد الهبوط تحتها متساوي وقواعد الهبوط تحتها غير متساوي...ونفرق بين الاثنين بالrigidity ..طيب هل هذا الكلام منطبق ايضا على البلاطات ام اننا نعاملها دائما على انها ريجيت بالنسبة للتشوهات الافقية...نظريا ستجد ان البلاطات نوعين فلو كانت السماكة بسيطة فسنجد انها المفترض ان تتاثر بالازاحات الافقية لكن عمليا طالما اننا نستخدم سماكات واقعية واحمال واقعية فسنجد ان الازاحات الافقية متساوية ولهذا نقوم باضافة التقييد لها بغض النظر عن سماكتها...نرجع للرافت طالما ان السماكة التي اخترناها في الاول واقعية فسلوكها في هذه الحالة شبيه بالسلوك الواقعي الذي تتساوى فيه الهبوطات ...بمعنى اخر لو كان سمكها 10 سم مثلا كان ممكن نقول ان الريجيدتي عنده تاثير على توزيع الاجهادات لكن لو كانت سماكتها كبيرة وواقعية فسنقوم بعمل دايافرام لنجبر الهبوطات تحت القاعدة لتكون متساوية لنتوافق مع المبدأ الاساسي في عمل الرافت ....
> اقرب مثال هو الذي استعمله معك البلاطات ...اذا اردت ان تتحصل على ازاحات افقية متساوية فعندك خيار من اثنين اما ان تزيد السماكة بصورة كبيرة جدا ...بحيث تكون سماكة البلاطة متر مثلا... او تقوم بفرض هذا التساوي في الازاحات فرضا عن طريق اضافة الدايافرام رغم ان السلوك النظري فيه اختلاف عما قمنا بفرضه لكن فرضناه لانه شبيه بالواقع...
> كذلك الحال هنا تساوي الهبوط من غير دايافرامات يحصل عندما تكون السماكة كبيرة جدا او بفرض دايافرام ...الرافت الواقعية هبوطاتها متساوية اذن حتى لو لم تكن جساءتها متساوية فسنعمل على تساويها باضافة الدايافرام وبالتالي لن يكون للسماكة تاثير في توزيع الاجهادات تحتها




حضرتك بتعمل الديافرام على البلاطات عشان تفهم البرنامج ان الازاحات الافقيه للبلاطات كلها هتبقى متساويه لان ده اللى بيحصل فى الواقع على اد ما سماكه البلاطه بتبقى صغيره لكن اللى بيحصل فى الواقع هو ازاحات افقيه متساويه عشان كده انت بتعمل الديافرام ده وهو مجرد معادله عشان البرنامج يفهم الشىء ده زى بظبط ما بتغير الانرشيا للكمرات المتشاله بتصغرها عن الشايله كل دى مجرد حاجات بنديها للبرنامج عشان يفهم ايه اللى هيحصل فى الواقع

اما بقى بالنسبه للرافت ماينفعش اطلاقا تديله ديافرام لان اللى بيحصل فى الواقع مش هبوط متساوى خالص الازاحات الرأسيه فى الواقع (الهبوط) بيبقى غير متساوى وبيعتمد فقط على صلابه اللبشه اذا كانت ريجيد بيبقى الهبوط تحتها متساوى ولو مكانتش كده بيبقى غير متساوى يعنى فى الحاله دى احنا بنطلب من البرنامج نفسه هو اللى يحس بصلابتها ويحكم لنا بقى ماهى مقدار الازاحات الرأسيه انما لو اديت ديافرام للبشه دى كارثه انت بـ كده تبقى وزعت الاجهادات بانتظام على لبشه غير سميكه فـ هتلاقى ردود الافعال الرأسيه معاك سيف وده مش هيحاكى الواقع خالص 
اتمنى تكون فهمت وجهه نظرى باختصار البلاطات غير الرافت البلاطات فعلا فيها ازاحات افقيه متساويه وبنعمل ديافرام عشان البرنامج يعرف كده اما الرافت مش فيها ازاحات رأسيه متساويه فـ بنسيب البرنامج يحس بالراكشنز زى ماهو شايف بخصوص صلابه اللبشه


----------



## أحمد داود (21 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ اسلام على
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 1-اختلف معك تمام الاختلاف فى هذا الرأى لسبب بسيط أن هذا النوع من الاساسات يستخدم فى التربه الضعيفه جدا والتى فيها الاجهادات تتراوح بين 0.50 الى 1.00 كجم / سم2 راجع أى مرجع هندسى سوف تجد أنه لاتستخدم هذا النوع من اللبشه الا فى هذه التربه لان اللبشه فى هذه الحاله (very rigid) كما أنها ممتازه جدا فى مقاومة الهبوط التفاضلى فى هذه النوعيه من التربه الضعيفه جدا واختلافى معك هو على التكلفه العاليه لهذه النوع من اللبشه المسلحه على عكس السقف ال(solid slab)
> 2- تخيل أنه فى المثال الذى ذكره احونا المهندس /أحمد داود أن اجهاد التربه هو 2.00كجم/سم2 أى 20طن/م2 ومتوسط البحر (span) بين الاعمده هو 5.00 متر فنجد الاتى :-
> ...




شكرا جزيلا اخ اسامه على الافاده الله ينور عليك انت كلامك صح تماما بخصوص النواحى الاقتصاديه اعزرنى انا لسه منزلتش سوق العمل عشان اكتسب الخبره الكافيه اللى تمكنى من معرفه النظام الانشائى الافضل اقتصاديا ولو حضرتك تنزل فيديو عشان توضح الافضل اقتصاديا ياريت عشان كلنا نستفيد جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار الشرح


----------



## عزيزفريد (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> حضرتك بتعمل الديافرام على البلاطات عشان تفهم البرنامج ان الازاحات الافقيه للبلاطات كلها هتبقى متساويه لان ده اللى بيحصل فى الواقع على اد ما سماكه البلاطه بتبقى صغيره لكن اللى بيحصل فى الواقع هو ازاحات افقيه متساويه عشان كده انت بتعمل الديافرام ده وهو مجرد معادله عشان البرنامج يفهم الشىء ده زى بظبط ما بتغير الانرشيا للكمرات المتشاله بتصغرها عن الشايله كل دى مجرد حاجات بنديها للبرنامج عشان يفهم ايه اللى هيحصل فى الواقع
> 
> اما بقى بالنسبه للرافت ماينفعش اطلاقا تديله ديافرام لان اللى بيحصل فى الواقع مش هبوط متساوى خالص  الازاحات الرأسيه فى الواقع (الهبوط) بيبقى غير متساوى وبيعتمد فقط على صلابه اللبشه اذا كانت ريجيد بيبقى الهبوط تحتها متساوى ولو مكانتش كده بيبقى غير متساوى يعنى فى الحاله دى احنا بنطلب من البرنامج نفسه هو اللى يحس بصلابتها ويحكم لنا بقى ماهى مقدار الازاحات الرأسيه انما لو اديت ديافرام للبشه دى كارثه انت بـ كده تبقى وزعت الاجهادات بانتظام على لبشه غير سميكه فـ هتلاقى ردود الافعال الرأسيه معاك سيف وده مش هيحاكى الواقع خالص
> اتمنى تكون فهمت وجهه نظرى باختصار البلاطات غير الرافت البلاطات فعلا فيها ازاحات افقيه متساويه وبنعمل ديافرام عشان البرنامج يعرف كده اما الرافت مش فيها ازاحات رأسيه متساويه فـ بنسيب البرنامج يحس بالراكشنز زى ماهو شايف بخصوص صلابه اللبشه



لو عندك مرجع اساسات فيه مثال للرافت وخاصة الجزئية المتعلقة بتحديد المساحة فاتمنى ان يكون محور نقاشنا لان المراجع في الرافت عندي بسيطة وبعضها يتكلم عن ان الحساب معقد و كان عندي مثال وكنت اتمنى اني اعثر عليه حيث اعتبر الاجهادات تحت الرافت لا يتاثر توزيعها بجساءة الرافت وهذا الذي اعتمد عليه ...قد يكون تبسيط وعليه كلامك صحيح... وقد تكون فرضية لتمثيل الرافت الحقيقي وهذا الذي انا مقتنع به...المهم افضل ان نجد الكلام صريح في مرجع وقد نجد فيه توضيح اكتر...


----------



## م/على عبدالمقصود (21 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أسامه نواره (21 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


> على اد خبرتى البسيطه انا متأكد من كلامى يا باشمهندس اسامه لانه مش كلامى ده كلام اساتذتى
> وخلينى اثبتلك يا سيدى لو لاقينا الاجهادات على التربه عاليه مش ساعتها بنضطر نعمل احلال للتربه ودمك ونحط طبقه خرسانه عاديه طيب ما الخرسانه العاديه دى وزن زايد على المبنى كمان فى مدارس بتقول ماتزودش سمك الخرسانه العاديه واستفيد بالسمك فى الرافت احسن اهو يعنى مفيش مانع من زياده طبقه خرسانه فى سبيل تقليل الاجهادات مع انها وزن زايد من الخرسانه العاديه
> خد دى كمان زود سمك الرافت وحل الرافت على الساب تانى وبعدين صدر ردود الافعال على الازبرنجز للـ اكسيل وشوف هتلاقيها قلت ولا لأ طيب لو الاجهادات برده مش سيف معايا ساعتها زى ما حضرتك بتقول هلجأ للخوازيق بس برده الاجهادات لازم تقل كل ما تزود سمك الرافت جرب لو لسه مش مصدقنى
> 
> ...


أخى الكريم الاصل فى تصميم الاساسات أن يكون مركز الحمل هو ( C.M ) للشكل الهندسى للاساسات ففى حالة القواعد المنفصله يكون مركز الحمل هو منتصف القاعده وفى القواعد المشتركه يكون مركز الحمل الرأسى هو مركز القاعده المشتركه 
فى حالة المثال الذى قمت بشرحه أخى الكريم كان يمكن تفادى حدوث اجهادات أكبر من اللازم كالاتى :-
1- يتم حساب مسطح اللبشه المسلحه تحت تأثير الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته على أن يكون مركز محصلة الاحمال الرأسيه هو مركز اللبشه المسلحه (وهذا ما حاولت أنت عمله فى بلاطة السقف بأن تجعل مركز محصلة مساحة السقف (C.M) تقع فى أو قريبه جدا من ( C.R) لل (Core) وهذا التطابق بين المركزيين يؤدى الى عدم حدوث عزوم لى (Torision) على بلاطة السقف 
2- من النقطه السابقه لو تم انطباق (C.M) اللبشه - مع محصلة الاحمال الرأسيه للاعمده و ال (Core) سوف نلاحظ أننا سوف نحتاج الى رفرفه من الناحيه الاماميه ------- لماذا ؟؟ لانه فى أسقف الدور المتكرر توجد بلكونه كابوليه تسبب عزوم وأحمال عاليه رأسيه على الاعمده الموجوده على الواجهه الاماميه وبالتالى نحتاج الى رفرفه ناحية الامام أتعرف مثل ماذا ؟؟ سبحان الله العظيم مثل رجل الانسان فكف الرجل للانسان خلقه الله للامام لماذا ؟؟ حتى تعمل توازن فى حركة الانسان أثناء الحركه لان مركز ثقل الانسان عند الحركه دائما يكون الى الامام أثناء سيره 
كذلك اللبشه المسلحه كان لابد من عمل توازن لها مثل كف رجل الانسان من عمل رفرفه ناحيه الامام والذى يتحقق من انطباق مركز اللبشه مع محصلة الاحمال الرأسيه 
3- هذه الطريقه السابقه تستخدم فى الحل اليدوى ولكن بكل اسف تناساها كثير من الاخوه الزملاء عند استعمال البرامج فى التحليل الانشائى للبشه وأنا شاهدث شروحات لمهندسيين ذات اسماء كبيره أخذو فى ادخال الاحمال على اللبشه وشرحو كيفية ايجاد حديد الشبكه والحديد الاضافى وتناسوا تماما العلاقه بين اللبشه والتربه ولم يتحققوا من الاجهادات أسفل اللبشه والمتمثله فى (Springs) التى لو بدأو أولا بعمل رفرفه مدروسه ومحسوبه بالطريقه اليدويه لتساوت تقريبا ردود الافعال فى هذه ال(Springs)
4- نأتى لاحمال الزلازل والرياح عند دراسة الخطوات السابقه يمكن بالخبره هنا زيادة الرفرفه فى جميع الجهات بقيمه ثابته للمحافظه على تتطابق مركز الاحمال مع مركز اللبشه فقط هنا نقلل ردود الافعال فى ال(Springs) حتى تتحمل هذه اليايات أسفل اللبشه الاحمال الاضافيه الناتجه من الزلازل أو الرياح 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## mdsayed (21 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## إسلام علي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اهلا اخي اسلام
> كلا النوعين رافت سواء كان Flat او Slab with beams ..واظنك تتفق معي في ان النموذج لابد ان يكون متوافقا مع الطبيعة....وكما ضربت مثال بالدايافرام ..اذا لم نعمل على تعريفه للبلاطة سنجد ان هناك ازاحات افقية مؤثرة بحيث انها لن تمثل السلوك الحقيقي للبلاطة...هنا ايضا نفس الفكرة المفترض ان الرافت الهبوط فيها متساوي ولهذا لابد من اضافة ما يقيد الهبوط فيها بحيث يكون متساوي تحتها..حتى لو كانت السماكة غير كافية نظريا لجعل الهبوط متساوي


أنا قعدت أفكر في كلامنا لما تهت يا خالد 
بص أنا فتحت كشكول المحاضرات أشوف الموضوع دا
لقيت إننا درسنا شيئين
1- لبشة نتعبرها جاسئة وهذا عند الحل اليدوي للتسهيل طبعا
2- لبشة تولد إجهادات مختلفة على التربة وهذه نحلها بالكمبيوتر 
إذا اللبشة لو حليناها بالساب فننسى إنها تولد إجهاد منتظم ونبدأ نتعامل مع القيم الواقعية للإجهادات










أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ اسلام على
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> 1-اختلف معك تمام الاختلاف فى هذا الرأى لسبب بسيط أن هذا النوع من الاساسات يستخدم فى التربه الضعيفه جدا والتى فيها الاجهادات تتراوح بين 0.50 الى 1.00 كجم / سم2 راجع أى مرجع هندسى سوف تجد أنه لاتستخدم هذا النوع من اللبشه الا فى هذه التربه لان اللبشه فى هذه الحاله (very rigid) كما أنها ممتازه جدا فى مقاومة الهبوط التفاضلى فى هذه النوعيه من التربه الضعيفه جدا واختلافى معك هو على التكلفه العاليه لهذه النوع من اللبشه المسلحه على عكس السقف ال(solid slab)
> 2- تخيل أنه فى المثال الذى ذكره اخونا المهندس /أحمد داود أن اجهاد التربه هو 2.00كجم/سم2 أى 20طن/م2 ومتوسط البحر (Span) بين الاعمده هو 5.00 متر فنجد الاتى :-
> ...



أتفق معك أخونا م أسامة ولكن لنفهم الأول مقصدي
أولا أنا لم أشاهد فيديو الأخ الكريم أحمد داوود الذي وضح فيه مثال اللبشة فكلامي كان بشكل عام
ونركز على كلمة عام
فكل مهندس وكل منطقة لها ظروفها
في مناطق الحفر والردم غالي جدا وفي مناطق فيها رخيص جدا
وفي مناطق الركام غالي جدا وفيه مناطق فيها رخيص
في مناطق التربة قوية جدا وفيه مناطق ضعيفة جدا
في مناطق العمالة غالية جدا جدا وفيه رخيص
في مناطق البحور بتكون كبيرة جدا مثل مساكن الأمراء والأغنياء وفيه مناطق البحور عادية
فكل هذه العوامل تشكل خلفية لكلام المهندس من ناحية خبرته 

عندنا في بلدي التربة ضعيفة ومتوسة
والحفر والردم رخيص والعمالة رخيصة
والبحور 3.5 - 5.5 متر
إذا الذي يؤثر في التكلفة في منطقتي هو الحديد والخرسانات فقط 

وأنا كما قلت لك حليت لبشة سماكة 1 م تتحمل 12 دور عمارة 220 متر على واجهتين ولها بدورم تحت الأرض والتربة 12 طن / م2 
مرة لبشة ومرة سقف مقلوب سمك السملات 1.1 م والعرض 0.35 م والبلاطة 45 سم والبحور كانت متوسطة 4.5 م إلى 5.5 م
وحصرت الكميات في الحالتين وكان الفرق 16 ألف جنيه 

الحاصل إن كل حالة ولها دراسة خاصة بيها لا نستطيع أن نقول هذا أفضل وهذا مش أفضل 
لكن بشكل عام وكما قلت اللبشة فاشلة إذا ما قورنت بالسقف المقلوب المصمم بطريقة سليمة 
كما هو الحال في الفلات والسوليد فالفرق بينهما واضح والتكلفة أقل بكتير في السوليد حديد وخرسانة





> الاخ الكريم المهندس اسلام على شكرا على التفاعل معنا
> فى كلام حضرتك اللى وجهته للمهندس خالد معلش انا مش ادك انت والمهندس خالد وعشان كده انا مفهمتش حضرتك تقصد ايه بالسقف المقلوب بصراحه اول مره اسمع عنه انا اسف انا على ادى ياريت بالله عليك لو تكلمنا عنه بصممه وبنفذه ازاى وايه ظروفه وفروضه وكده واهو نستفيد من علمك جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك به


جزاك الله خيرا م أحمد
وأنا غلبان على أدي وكلنا تحت جناح المهندس خالد 

السقف المقلوب مثل ما في هذه الصورة







وهناك أنواع كثيرة من اللبشة غالبها مش موجودة في مصر يعني مش مشهورة 


















عاوز أقول حاجة مهمة بخصوص الشروحات 
إنه بالنسبة للزملاء اللي ما نزلوش للمواقع ومعندهمش خبرة يجب توضيح ذلك في الشرح وإن الشرح يكون شرح نظري أكاديمي مثل مذاكرة الطلبة مع بعضهم لأنه في الواقع بيكون في ملاحظات واختلافات هامة وكبيرة وأحيانا fatal ومكلفة إذا لم يتم التنبيه عليها وطبعا من لم ينزل للشغل العملي لن يكون ملم بها فيجب التنبيه على ذلك 

وبمناسبة اللبشة وحلها على الكمبيوتر عاوز أوضح نفطة هامة جدا وخطأ شائع (لا أعرف وقعت فيه في شرحك أم لا لأني لم أشاهده )

وهو قيم الجسائة للزنبركات والنوابض في أركان وأطراف اللبشة والمسافة التي تبدأ عندها في التغير 

هي دراسة نظرية بسيطة قام بها زميل فاضل تحت إشراف دكتور وعالم في جامعتنا

استخرج منها قانون بسيط يحاكي الواقع والعلاقة بين التربة واللبشة 

نفرض عندنا لبشة 20 * 35 م 
البعد الأصغر هو 20 م
نقسم هذا البعد على 10 
ينتج 2 م


عند توصيف قيم الجساءة للنوابض أسفل اللبشة (K) نأخذ شريط طرفي من اللبشة بعرض 2 م
وتكون جساءة النوابض في هذا الشريط ذات قيمة تساوي نصف قيمة جساءة النوابض الداخلية
وتقاطع هذه الشرائط معا يكون عند النوابض الركنية
وتكون ذات جساءة تساوي ربع الجساءة في النوابض الوسطية ونصف النوابض الطرفية 






كما موضح 
الأحمر كامل الـ K
الأصفر نصف الـ K
الرمادي ربع الـ K

وطبعا المعامل K من هذا القانون


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 سبتمبر 2010)

> أنا قعدت أفكر في كلامنا لما تهت يا خالد
> بص أنا فتحت كشكول المحاضرات أشوف الموضوع دا
> لقيت إننا درسنا شيئين
> 1- لبشة نتعبرها جاسئة وهذا عند الحل اليدوي للتسهيل طبعا
> ...



تمام ...بقي ان نعرف ما هو الفاصل بين النوعين...وكيف نتعامل مع كل واحد سواء يدويا او بالبرامج
جزاك الله خير وكذلك اخونا الباشمهندس احمد والباشمهندس اسامة وكل الاخوة الكرام


----------



## إسلام علي (21 سبتمبر 2010)

> *تمام ...بقي ان نعرف ما هو الفاصل بين النوعين...وكيف نتعامل مع كل واحد سواء يدويا او بالبرامج
> جزاك الله خير وكذلك اخونا الباشمهندس احمد والباشمهندس اسامة وكل الاخوة الكرام*​


من الناحية الواقعية مفيش فرق
الفرق كله أنه في الحل اليدوي مضطرين نفرض إن اللبشة تتصرف بجساءة عشان نعرف نعمل قوانين حل يديوي سهلة
وعند الحل بالكمبيوتر نهمل هذا الفرض تماما


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد داود (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​
> أخى الكريم الاصل فى تصميم الاساسات أن يكون مركز الحمل هو ( c.m ) للشكل الهندسى للاساسات ففى حالة القواعد المنفصله يكون مركز الحمل هو منتصف القاعده وفى القواعد المشتركه يكون مركز الحمل الرأسى هو مركز القاعده المشتركه
> فى حالة المثال الذى قمت بشرحه أخى الكريم كان يمكن تفادى حدوث اجهادات أكبر من اللازم كالاتى :-
> ...




جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس اسامه بعد اذنك ممكن تشرحلنا ازاى احدد ال c.m وال c.r للبشه تحت الاحمال الواقعه عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lovesemsem (22 سبتمبر 2010)

والله اكثر من رائع
شغل جامد فعلا
بس ياريت تعملنا فيديو ازاى نعمل شيت اكسل بنفسنا يحل معادلات وكدة
وبارك الله فييييييييييييييييك


----------



## lovesemsem (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس اسامه بعد اذنك ممكن تشرحلنا ازاى احدد ال c.m وال c.r للبشه تحت الاحمال الواقعه عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟



:28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------



## العبد لله (22 سبتمبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس اسامه بعد اذنك ممكن تشرحلنا ازاى احدد ال c.m وال c.r للبشه تحت الاحمال الواقعه عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟



ياريت يا بش مهندس اسامه لو تعمل شرح بخصوص ذلك الموضوع لاهميته القصوي


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (22 سبتمبر 2010)

.............. اللة يبارك فيك يا اخى مشكووووووووووووووور 
علــــــــــــى المجهـــــــــــود الرائــــــــــــــــــــع...........................


----------



## أحمد داود (22 سبتمبر 2010)

eng/ahmed99 قال:


> .............. اللة يبارك فيك يا اخى مشكووووووووووووووور
> علــــــــــــى المجهـــــــــــود الرائــــــــــــــــــــع...........................



مشكور ياباشا مرورك الكريم جزاك الله خيرا




lovesemsem قال:


> والله اكثر من رائع
> شغل جامد فعلا
> بس ياريت تعملنا فيديو ازاى نعمل شيت اكسل بنفسنا يحل معادلات وكدة
> وبارك الله فييييييييييييييييك




الله يخليك يابشمهندس مشكور زوقك ياباشا بس انا اسف والله خبراتى على الاكسيل ماتعديش اللى قولته فى فيديو العماره بالنسبه للاعمده بس يمكنك الرجوع لفيديو مهارات الاكسيل للمهندس المدنى اللى اعده المهندس احمد طبازه الراجل ده عمل فيديو رائع لكيفيه عمل الشيت اكسيل


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود 
السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> جزاك الله خيرا ياباشمهندس اسامه بعد اذنك ممكن تشرحلنا ازاى احدد ال c.m وال c.r للبشه تحت الاحمال الواقعه عليها ؟؟؟؟؟؟


أ - على فكره أنا لم أقل أن للبشه (C.R) و(C.M) برجاء مراجعه ما كتبته أنا فى اخرمشاركه لى هذا للتوضيح
ب - لتحديد مركز ثقل اللبشه المسلحه (C.M) والتى يجب أن تكون نفس احداثيات محصلة الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته حتى تكون الاجهادات منتظمه أسفل اللبشه ( الحل اليدوى) وكذلك ردود الافعال فى اليايات (Springs) تقريبا متساويه ( الحل ببرنامج الساب) والتى منها يتم تحديد مقدار الرفرفه للبشه المسلحه يتم عمل الاتى :-
1- كما فعلت فى ملف الاتوكاد يامهندس/أحمد على المسقط الافقى تم تحديد النقطه فى الركن الاسفل ناحية اليسار لتحديد البعد الافقى والبعد الرأسى لكل محور من محاور الاعمده الافقيه وكذلك المحاور الرأسيه وذلك لتسهيل رسم المحاور الافقيه والرأسيه فى برنامج الساب سوف نستخدم هذه الابعاد مره ثانيه وبنفس القيم ونعتبر أن الركن السفلى ناحية اليمن هو نقطة الاصل (0.00 و 0.00 ) والمحور الافقى المار بهذه النقطه هو محور (X) والمحور الرأسى المار بهذه النقطه هو محور (Y)
2- يتم حساب العزوم المجمعه لكل الاحمال (My) وذلك بضرب قيمة كل حمل رأسى من أحمال الاعمده بمافيها ال(Shear wall) فى المسافه الافقيه (X) لكل عمود على أن يتم تجميع هذه العزوم كلها 
3- يتم تجميع أجمالى الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته ولتكن قيمتها (P )
4- يتم حساب البعد الافقى (Xc) وهو البعد بين مركز محصلة الاحمال الحيه والميته الرأسيه عن النقطة (0.00و0.00) وذلك (Xc= My/P) وبنفس الطريقه يتم حساب (Yc) وهو البعد الرأسى بين مركز محصلة الاحمال الحيه والميته الرأسيه عن النقطه (0.00 و 0.00)
5- أبعاد اللبشه المسلحه هى ( 2Xc , 2Yc) أى ضعف المسافه الافقيه (Xc ) وضعف المسافه الرأسيه (Yc) وبذلك تكون النقطه التى احداثيتها (Xc,Yc) عن نقطة الاصل هى نفطة (C.M) للبشه المسلحه 
6- بعد حساب الاجهادات الفعليه أسفل اللبشه وذلك بقسمة اجمالى الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته ووزن اللبشه نفسها والردم أعلى اللبشه على مسطح اللبشه الذى تم حسابه فى الخطوه رقم 5 نقارن هذا الاجهاد بقيمة الاجهاد المذكور فى تقرير التريه مع الاخذ فى الاعتبار ارتفاع عمود التربه فى حالة وجود بدروم أو عدم وجود بدروم ويجب بالطبع الايزيد هذا الاجهاد بقيمة الاجهاد المذكور فى تقرير التريه بعد الحل وايجاد قيمة الرفرفه سوف نجد أن الرفرفه الرئيسيه سوف تكون ناحيه الواجهه الاماميه لان كما ذكرت سابقا البلكونات الموجوده على الواجهه الرئيسيه سوف تزيد من الاحمال على الاعمده على الواجهه الرئيسه مما يجعل مركز محصله الاحمال يكون ناحية الامام 
7- فى حالة أن الاجهاد غير امن هنا يتم زيادة الرفرفه فى جميع الجهات لكى نحافظ على التطابق بين مركز الاحمال ومركز اللبشه مع عمل زياده فى هذه الرفرفه لتوقع أن احمال الرياح والزلازل سوف تزيد من الاجهاد أسفل التربه 
8- يتم ادخال اللبشه بهذه الابعاد على برنامج السيف أو الساب وعليها جميع الاحمال الرأسيه وأحمال الرياح والزلازل لكى نكمل الحل للحصول على سمك وتسليح اللبشه عن طريق ايجاد العزوم القصوى التى يحددها البرنامج وكذلك للتحقق من الاجهادات أسفل اللبشه كما ذكرت فى شرحك م أحمد
9- والان بعد تحقيق طلبك اخى الكريم منى فى شرح كيفية ايجاد (C.M) للبشه لى طلب بعد اذنك ان تحاول تطبيق ذلك على المثال الذى شرحته للتحقق من الكلام السابق ولتعم الفائده والنفع للجميع ولاعادة المناقشه اذا كان هذا الكلام غير صحيح ويمكن عمل ذلك ببساطه على الاكسيل 
تقبل تحياتى ونحن فى الانتظار​


----------



## mrtaha (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mosab manaseer (23 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوور


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر اخ احمد ...........وفقك الله


----------



## ayman arafa (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للمهندس أحمد داود علي هذا الجهد والمعلومات القيمة وجازاك الله خيرا


----------



## موسي الكردي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا على هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد من الابداعات


----------



## ||refoo|| (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز وجاري التحميل


----------



## أحمد داود (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> أ - على فكره أنا لم أقل أن للبشه (C.R) و(C.M) برجاء مراجعه ما كتبته أنا فى اخرمشاركه لى هذا للتوضيح
> ب - لتحديد مركز ثقل اللبشه المسلحه (C.M) والتى يجب أن تكون نفس احداثيات محصلة الاحمال الرأسيه الحيه والميته حتى تكون الاجهادات منتظمه أسفل اللبشه ( الحل اليدوى) وكذلك ردود الافعال فى اليايات (Springs) تقريبا متساويه ( الحل ببرنامج الساب) والتى منها يتم تحديد مقدار الرفرفه للبشه المسلحه يتم عمل الاتى :-
> ...



الاخ الكريم مهندس اسامه نواره
انا حاولت افهم اللى حضرتك تقصده ولكن احتاج لبعض التوضيح 
دلوقتى انا بعد ما حسبت ابعاد اللبشه واللى هتساوى 2Xc * 2Yc
طيب مانا عندى فعلا ابعاد اللبشه اللى انا محكوم بيها وهى المساحه اسفل المنشأ 
طيب لو انا زى ما حضرتك بتقول لاقيت نفسى محتاج رفرفه طيب الرفرفه دى مش بتبقى عباره عن خرسانه عاديه تحت المسلحه طيب ازاى هدخلها على الساب مع اللبشه بابعادها اللى استنتجتها كمان حضرتك قولت ادخلها على الساب عشان اعرف السمك والتسليح اللازم ازاى هعرف السمك اولا ؟..هو مش المفروض ادخل السمك للساب فى الاول قبل ما احل معلش انا اسف كلامك واضح بس الحاجات دى سقطت منى ارجو التوضيح اكتر بالله عليك


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> طيب مانا عندى فعلا ابعاد اللبشه اللى انا محكوم بيها وهى المساحه اسفل المنشأ


أخى الكريم كما ذكرت أنت فى البدايه أنك قمت بالشرح على مثال وليس على مبنى تحت الرخصه وتحت التصميم ولكن اذا رجعنا الى الاحتمالات فى الحياه العمليه فانه غالبا يكون هناك ردود ومسافات بين الجار وصعبه جدا أن نجد مبنى له جيران من الاربع أوجه أى لانستطيع عمل رفرفه من الجهات الاربع للمبنى هذه أولا 
ثانيا احتمال أن يوجد بدروم أو عدد 2 أو3 بدروم لان ذلك سوف يؤثر على قيمة وكيفية حساب اجهاد التربه وبالتالى (subgrade mouduls of soil ) وبالتالى قيمة قيمة (K) التى ندخلها لل (Springs) فى برنامج الساب أو السيف أو أى برنامج اخر 
ثالثا احتمال فى عدم وجد بدروم فهل الصفر المعمارى للدور الارضى هو منسوب صفر أى مثلا سوف يكون الدور الارضى محلات تجاريه مثلا لانه لوكان منسوب الدور الارضى +1.20 فانه يجب أن يؤخذ وزن التراب أعلى من منسوب الصفر بارتفاع 1.20م على اللبشه كأنه حمل منتظم 


> دلوقتى انا بعد ما حسبت ابعاد اللبشه واللى هتساوى 2Xc * 2Y2


أحداثيات هذه النقطه هى (C.M) للبشه 
لابد أن تكون الابعاد ( 2Xc * 2Y2 ) أكبر أو تساوى الابعاد الخارجيه للمبنى نفسه على الاقل واذا كانت هذه الابعاد أقل من أبعاد المبنى يتم زيادة أبعاد اللبشه من جميع الجهات الاربع بنفس القيمه وذلك للمحافظه على احداثيات ال (C.M) للبشه 
عند قسمة كل الاحمال الرأسيه على أبعاد اللبشه والتى هى ( 2Xc * 2Y2 ) ولم يكن الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه غير امن هنا يتم زيادة الرفرفه من الاربع جهات للبشه حتى يتحقق الاجهاد أسفل اللبشه ويتم عمل زيادة اخرى فى الرفرفه لتوقع تأثير احمال الرياح والزلازل 


> طيب لو انا زى ما حضرتك بتقول لاقيت نفسى محتاج رفرفه طيب الرفرفه دى مش بتبقى عباره عن خرسانه عاديه تحت المسلحه


الرفرفه التى تم حسابها تكون مثل الكابولى وغالبا كما ذكرت لك سوف تكون ناحية الامام وتكون من الخرسانه المسلحه بالطبع 
الحرسانه العاديه عند تصميم مبنى اساساته من اللبشه المسلحه دائما الخرسانه العاديه بسمك 15 الى 20 سم تكون فرشة نظافه فقط ولاتدخل فى الحسابات الانشائيه 


> قولت ادخلها على الساب عشان اعرف السمك والتسليح اللازم ازاى هعرف السمك اولا ؟..هو مش المفروض ادخل السمك للساب فى الاول قبل ما احل


بالطبع سوف افرض سمك اللبشه قبل ان ادخلها على الساب لاضافة وزنها اذا لم اكن اضافته وكما ذكرت حضرتك اننا بنفرض سمك اللبشه تقريبا 10 سم لكل دور 
اشكرك على مجهودك وشرحك جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك واشكرك على التفاعل لكى نثرى هذا الموضوع المهم لى ولاخواننا فى هذا المنتدى 
تقبل تحياتى​


----------



## أحمد داود (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أسامه نواره قال:


> الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> أخى الكريم كما ذكرت أنت فى البدايه أنك قمت بالشرح على مثال وليس على مبنى تحت الرخصه وتحت التصميم ولكن اذا رجعنا الى الاحتمالات فى الحياه العمليه فانه غالبا يكون هناك ردود ومسافات بين الجار وصعبه جدا أن نجد مبنى له جيران من الاربع أوجه أى لانستطيع عمل رفرفه من الجهات الاربع للمبنى هذه أولا
> ثانيا احتمال أن يوجد بدروم أو عدد 2 أو3 بدروم لان ذلك سوف يؤثر على قيمة وكيفية حساب اجهاد التربه وبالتالى (subgrade mouduls of soil ) وبالتالى قيمة قيمة (k) التى ندخلها لل (springs) فى برنامج الساب أو السيف أو أى برنامج اخر
> ...



الف الف شكر يا باشمهندس اسامه جزاك الله خيرا جارى تنفيذ طلب حضرتك برفع شرح للطريقه اللى زكرتها دى بس بعد اذنك ممكن تقولنا كثافه التراب كام عشان وانا بحسب وزنه ولو هيبقى فى بدروم ايه اللى هيفرق فى الحاله دى والرفرفه اللى هعملها لتوقع تأثير احمال زلازل هتبقى اد ايه تقريبا شكرا تفاعلك وافادتك لينا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## amefight (24 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك واكثر من امثالك ولى طلب بسيط كنت عايز اعرف كيفية التصدير من الاوتوكاد للايتاب والسيف مع انى الحمد لله اعرف التصدير من الاوتوكاد للساب وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ENGSAYEDAZAM (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد من الابداعات


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رائع*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لانملك سوي الشكر لهذا المجهود الرائع ولي بعض الاسئله ارجو ان يتسع صدر سيادتكم لها
1 - انت اعتمد علي الهزة الارضيه لادخال احمال الزلازل واخدت منه اقوي زلازال تاريخي حدث بولايه كاليفورنيا علي ما اعتقد سنه 1940 وكان الرقم الذي تدخلة للحصول علي منحياته هو رقم 3 هل معني هذا ان زمن الزلزال كان 3 ثواني فقط ام ما هوة الرقم 3 وعما يعبر ؟
2 - اذا طبقا الكود المصري وادخلنا الاحمال بعد عمل ديافرام هل يكون هذا تحليل ديناميكي ام تحليل استاتيكي ؟
3 - لماذا لم تقم حضرتك علي الساب بعمل حاله نجمع فيها الكومبانيشن للحصول علي اقصي الحالات 
وشكرا لسيادتكم وبالتوفيق


----------



## أسامه نواره (24 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ المهندس/ أحمد داود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​


> بس بعد اذنك ممكن تقولنا كثافه التراب كام عشان وانا بحسب وزنه


كثافة ووزن التربه يكون مذكور فى تقرير التربه وعادتا يتوقف على نوع التربه وحسب اجهاد التربه ولكنه يتراوح بين 1.65 الى 1.85 طن/م3 


> ولو هيبقى فى بدروم ايه اللى هيفرق فى الحاله دى


فى حالة وجود بدروم فاننا نقوم على حساب الاجهاد الكلى للتربه وهو (gross bearing capacity) وهو عباره عن اجهاد التربه الصافى الامن (net bearing capacity) وهو الذى يذكر فى تقرير التربه مضاف اليه وزن عمود التربه من منسوب التأسيس حتى منسوب الصفر 
فى هذه الحاله يتم حساب جميع الاحمال من الاحمال الرأسيه بالاضافه الى الاحمال الحيه داخل ارضية البدروم بالاضافه الى التشطيب فى ارضية البدروم بالاضافه الى اوزان الحائط الساند بالاضافه الى وزن اللبشه المسلحه بالاضافه الى اوزان تراب الردم على الرفرفه خارج الحائط الساند بالاضافه الى وزن الخرسانه العاديه 
فى هذه الحاله يتم اعتبار اجهاد التربه هو ال(gross bearing capacity) وهى التى يتم حساب منها قيمة ال (subgrade modulous of soil) وهى (K) وهى ال (veritical stiffiness for soil) والتى يتم ادخالها فى برنامج الساب أو السيف 


> والرفرفه اللى هعملها لتوقع تأثير احمال زلازل هتبقى اد ايه تقريبا


هذا يتوقف على ارتفاع المبنى وقيمة اجهاد التربه وخبرت المهندس المصمم 
تقبل تحياتى ونحن فى انتظارك فى القريب ان شاء الله​


----------



## احمد الصاوى80 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود ربنا يجعله فى حسناتك


----------



## ريدان ابوناصر (24 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك الله يحفضك


----------



## jalal.m.o (24 سبتمبر 2010)

thx alot


----------



## عمرو محمد العطفى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

جيد


----------



## ليث الحلاوي (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع
وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا اخي و ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك يارب و جاري التحميل بمشيئة الله سبحانه و تعالي


----------



## Eng.Ah.m (26 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الراوبط شغالة و الحمد لله تم التحميل و جزاك الله كل خير و بارك فيك و في كل انسان عنده خير و يفيد بيه الناس اللهم امين


----------



## nawalid6 (26 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ولكن لي سؤال :
لماذا قسمت البلاطات والكمرات في برنامج الايتابس رغم ان يتم التقسيم تلقائيا؟؟


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بصراحة .. موضوع رائع جدا وشامل 

وواقعي وعملي جدا لتصبح الاستفادة منه كبيرة وخاصة للخرجيين الجدد


----------



## كمال محمد (26 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذا الموضوع الرائع والمداخلات المتميزة ونأكد دائما على أن الاختلاف لا يفسد في الود قضية فكلنا اخوة بفضل الله ونتعلم منن بعضنا


----------



## عاشق الهندسة 2 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

أرجو من الأخ الكريم تحميل الملفات على موقع آخر لأن التحميل لا يكتمل


----------



## أحمد داود (27 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشق الهندسة 2 قال:


> أرجو من الأخ الكريم تحميل الملفات على موقع آخر لأن التحميل لا يكتمل



والله يا افندم التحميل عند كل الناس بيكتمل اعتقد ان المشكله عند حضرتك ده الميديا فاير ياريت كل الناس ترفع عليه حاول تحمل من مكان تانى ولو فضلت معاك نفس المشكله حاضر تحت امرك هرفع على الفور شيرد


----------



## nawalid6 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

م احمد احييك علي علمك وايضا علي صراحتك لما قلت نجرب M22,M33
ولكن لي ملاحظة انك استعملت الايتابس نفس الساب بدونا الاستفادة من مميزاته كنقل البلاطات للسيف وكذلك اللبشة تضعها وتنقلها ايضا للسيف وكذلك لاداعي لتقسيم البلاطات والكمرات واستخدامautomesh
اخوك م وليد وارجو المناقشة


----------



## cveng (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل جزاك الله ألف خير أختي


----------



## أحمد داود (27 سبتمبر 2010)

nawalid6 قال:


> م احمد احييك علي علمك وايضا علي صراحتك لما قلت نجرب m22,m33
> ولكن لي ملاحظة انك استعملت الايتابس نفس الساب بدونا الاستفادة من مميزاته كنقل البلاطات للسيف وكذلك اللبشة تضعها وتنقلها ايضا للسيف وكذلك لاداعي لتقسيم البلاطات والكمرات واستخدامautomesh
> اخوك م وليد وارجو المناقشة



ايه بس ياباشمهندس وليد انت شايفنى علامه؟؟ انا مش بعرف سيف بصراحه عشان اقول ازاى ننقل البلاطات على السيف 
بعد اذنك عايز اعرف موضوع التقسيم الذاتى ده لان فى اكتر من حد اتكلم عليه وواضح انه شىء بيسهل التقسيم علينا ارجو الافاده


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (27 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااا ياهندسة


----------



## hamel (28 سبتمبر 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## كسار (28 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks man..can u upload autocad files


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (28 سبتمبر 2010)

التحميل بيقطع ... وما يكتمل 
ماادري ليه ؟؟ في مشكلة اتمنى لو احد الاخوان يعيد رفعه في موقع اخر 
لانه بصراحة بروجكت مهم جدا فيه شمولية لتصميم 

رجاء خاص يا اخون


----------



## zzaghal (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mmken2010 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
جارى التحميل
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafnasr (29 سبتمبر 2010)

*الف شكرا*

:63:​_*جزاك الله كل خير وجار التحميل*_


----------



## nawalid6 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز م احمد
يمكنك وضع الكمرات مستمرة فوق الاعمدة دون تقسيم وهتجد البرنامج تعامل مع كل كمرة علي حدة وكذلك ترسم البلاطات كجزء واحد ثم تختارها وتعمل assign automesh
وكذلك السيف سهل جدا وهيريحك سواء في تصميم البلاطات او نقل اللبشة بكامل احمالها


----------



## أحمد داود (29 سبتمبر 2010)

nawalid6 قال:


> الاخ العزيز م احمد
> يمكنك وضع الكمرات مستمرة فوق الاعمدة دون تقسيم وهتجد البرنامج تعامل مع كل كمرة علي حدة وكذلك ترسم البلاطات كجزء واحد ثم تختارها وتعمل assign automesh
> وكذلك السيف سهل جدا وهيريحك سواء في تصميم البلاطات او نقل اللبشة بكامل احمالها




ياباشا الف شكر على الافاده دى بس لو حبيت اغير تقسيمه السوليد عن الفلات زى ما عملنا فى النموذج اللى معانا ده هنعمل ايه؟؟؟


----------



## صلاح المهندس (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود قيم شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## nawalid6 (2 أكتوبر 2010)

م احمد يمكنك الفصل باستخدام
assign_shell area_auto line constrain


----------



## أحمد داود (2 أكتوبر 2010)

nawalid6 قال:


> م احمد يمكنك الفصل باستخدام
> assign_shell area_auto line constrain



معلش ممكن توضح اكتر يابشمهندس وليد


----------



## رمزي2009 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابطة الأولي شغالة بس والباقي ما بتشتغل ممكن رفعها علي موقع أخر وشكرا


----------



## mohammedmossad (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا عن هذا الجهد الرائع جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك وفى ميزان حسناتنا


----------



## Abdulkadir (3 أكتوبر 2010)

Thank you brother.. It is really good working I hope everyone will get the advantage of your information...


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا 
الله يوفقك لكل خير


----------



## verna (5 أكتوبر 2010)

لو سمحت ارفعها علي رابط اخر


----------



## ibrahim albitar (5 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك . ارجوا من حضرتكم لو تم شرح احمال الرياح ايضا بدلا من الزلازل و لكم الف شكر.


----------



## omarnasreldeen (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا جزاك الله خيرا 
واريد ان اطلب منك طلبا فانا وللاسف ضعيف الى حد ما فى الاساسات ما عدا نوع اللبشة 
ولذلك اعتمد على مجموعه من البرامج الجاهزة التى رفعها مجموهة من المهندسين جزاهم الله خيرا وعندى منها حوالى اربعة او اكثر لكنى اريد ان اعرف ايها ادق واكثر امانا فياريت لو تعمل فيديو لاساسات غير اللبشه يعنى منفصل وستراب بيم
وانا اقارنها او اللى يعرف من اخواننا شروحات فيديى لطلبى يقوللى عليها حتى تعم الفائده وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد داود (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ibrahim albitar قال:


> شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع بارك الله فيك . ارجوا من حضرتكم لو تم شرح احمال الرياح ايضا بدلا من الزلازل و لكم الف شكر.



حضرتك تقدر تلجأ للفيديو بتاع الثرى دى موديل المهندس محمد فتحى 
او فيديوهات الثرى دى موديل للمهندس ايمن الزهيرى دول يشرحوها احسن منى الف مره
تحياتى لك


----------



## أحمد داود (5 أكتوبر 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اولا جزاك الله خيرا
> واريد ان اطلب منك طلبا فانا وللاسف ضعيف الى حد ما فى الاساسات ما عدا نوع اللبشة
> ولذلك اعتمد على مجموعه من البرامج الجاهزة التى رفعها مجموهة من المهندسين جزاهم الله خيرا وعندى منها حوالى اربعة او اكثر لكنى اريد ان اعرف ايها ادق واكثر امانا فياريت لو تعمل فيديو لاساسات غير اللبشه يعنى منفصل وستراب بيم
> وانا اقارنها او اللى يعرف من اخواننا شروحات فيديى لطلبى يقوللى عليها حتى تعم الفائده وجزاكم الله خيرا



والله اضم صوتى لصوتك ياريت يا جماعه حد يرفعلنا دوره اساسات وانا لو عليا اخلص بس الكورس اللى باخده فيها وهحاول اعمل حاجه تكون اد علم الاساسات بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

بس انا عاوز فيديو عن عمل 3D Moudel


----------



## فهد مهنا (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود وجارى التحميل


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل والاطلاع*​


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على المجهود وجارى التحميل*​


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلَّا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (6 أكتوبر 2010)

لماذا يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة


----------



## mmken2010 (6 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نرجس صباح (6 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا عالموضوع


----------



## elmaghror (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندسنا الفاضل الكريم اكرم الله وجهه واعتقه من النار البشمهندس /احمد داوود 
تقبل مرورى وعظيم شكرى على مجهودك الاكتر من رائع
لقد استفاد الكثير والكثير وعلق ع مجهودك الكثير فكنت فعلا اكبر واكثر من رائع 
اهنئك ع مجهودك الفعال والمميز 
م/ مصطفى ناصف
المنصورة -مصر


----------



## miss civil2008 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع 
يسلمو


----------



## أحمد داود (7 أكتوبر 2010)

elmaghror قال:


> مهندسنا الفاضل الكريم اكرم الله وجهه واعتقه من النار البشمهندس /احمد داوود
> تقبل مرورى وعظيم شكرى على مجهودك الاكتر من رائع
> لقد استفاد الكثير والكثير وعلق ع مجهودك الكثير فكنت فعلا اكبر واكثر من رائع
> اهنئك ع مجهودك الفعال والمميز
> ...



شكرا مرورك الكريم يابشمهندس مصطفى
انت كمان ربنا يكرم حضرتك ويعتق وجهك من النار تقبل تحياتى 
اخوك ... احمد داود


----------



## miss civil2008 (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري التحميل ويسلمو على المواضيع


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

انا نزلتهم بس مشتغلوش اعمل اية


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (7 أكتوبر 2010)

يارست الرد بسرعة لاني محتاجهم ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد داود (7 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس سيد ناجي قال:


> يارست الرد بسرعة لاني محتاجهم ضروري وجزاكم الله خيرا


بعد فك الضغط
شغلهم باستخدام برنامج الميديا كلاسيك


----------



## midoelmohands (7 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر 
جارى التحميل
ونرجو الأستمرار


----------



## harb_484 (8 أكتوبر 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## midocizar (8 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## m m a (8 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا لك اخي العزيز على هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد من الابداعات


----------



## m m a (9 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم الملف بعد تحميله لا يعمل ارجو مساعدتي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أبو زياد الشمالي (9 أكتوبر 2010)

صراحة إبداااااع ... أسأل الله أن ينفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين .. وإلى الآمام يا هندسة ...


----------



## أحمد داود (9 أكتوبر 2010)

m m a قال:


> السلام عليكم الملف بعد تحميله لا يعمل ارجو مساعدتي ولك جزيل الشكر



حضرتك هتستب برنامج الوين رار winrar وبعدين تفك الضغط بكليك يمين على اى ملف فيهم وتختار اكستراكت هير وتشغل الملف اللى هيتفك واللى هو الفيديو تشغله ببرنامج الميدياكلاسيك


----------



## ashrafnasr (9 أكتوبر 2010)

جزا الله المهندس احمد داود خير الجزاء وهذا المنتدي الجميل وكل من ساهم في هذا المنتدي


----------



## civileng111 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

فعلا مفيش حاجه نقدر نقولها وفعلا هما دول المهندسين المصريين 

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا 

وان شاء الله جزاء العمل ده هيكون ليك فى الدنيا والاخره


----------



## زند الاسى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

سؤال معلش .. 

هل الشرح ده ممكن يفيدنى كطالب ف تانيه مدني ؟


----------



## أحمد داود (11 أكتوبر 2010)

زند الاسى قال:


> سؤال معلش ..
> 
> هل الشرح ده ممكن يفيدنى كطالب ف تانيه مدني ؟



والله انت عجزتنى بس يعنى خلص تانيه الاول وخد كورس ساب وبعدين اتفرج عليه اتمنى انه يفيدك


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جارى التحميل بارك الله فيك . لو عندك حاجه فى safe


----------



## شقصار (13 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي وجاري التحميل


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (13 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## doda2000 (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مجهود رائع ...... لكن للاسف crc لملفات الضغط بة اخطاء وعلية تم التحميل مرتين بدون فائدة


----------



## أحمد داود (15 أكتوبر 2010)

doda2000 قال:


> مجهود رائع ...... لكن للاسف crc لملفات الضغط بة اخطاء وعلية تم التحميل مرتين بدون فائدة



اعتقد ان المشكله عند حضرتك ياريت ماتمسحش الملفات اللى حملتها وستب الوين رار لو مش عندك او اتاكد ان الملفات اللى انت نزلتها نزلت بحجمها الكامل اصلا احيانا لو النت بتاعك لو كان مش سريع واثناء مانت بتحمل ملف عملت ملفات اخرى الملفات بتنزل مش بحجمها الكامل احيانا ده بيحصل معايا معلش حاول تشوف المشكله فين لكن الملفات بحاله جيده والدليل كتير قبل حضرتك حملوها وعلقوا


----------



## Engsafaa (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكورين جدا على هذا الشرح ...

انا عندي سؤال والى ما يقارب اسبوعين مش لاقية الجواب .... هو كيف ممكن نعرف ركائز فى الساب غير
(Fix -hing).....يعنى كيف نستخدم نظام spring....؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحمد داود (15 أكتوبر 2010)

eng قال:


> مشكورين جدا على هذا الشرح ...
> 
> انا عندي سؤال والى ما يقارب اسبوعين مش لاقية الجواب .... هو كيف ممكن نعرف ركائز فى الساب غير
> (fix -hing).....يعنى كيف نستخدم نظام spring....؟؟؟؟؟



حضرتك هتلاقى الاجابه فى فيديو اللبشه ولو قصدك حاجه تانيه ياريت لو توضحى اكتر


----------



## بن سيف (15 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## saidelsayedab (15 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور علي هذا العمل بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (16 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع مهم جدا ...

لكن للاسف 
برنامج csi مو راضي يشتغل نعايا ويطلع نتائج ..!!!

وايضا الروابط حملتها كلها وما اشتغلت ...!!!


شوفولنا حل ضروري جدا 



وجزاكم الله الف خير ع ما تقدموه


----------



## أحمد داود (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس إن شاء الله قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا ...
> 
> لكن للاسف
> برنامج csi مو راضي يشتغل نعايا ويطلع نتائج ..!!!
> ...



اكيد العيب فى البرنامج حمله من مكان تانى وبتحصل كتير ان برنامج من برامج ال csi
ميشتغلش زى الساب كتير بيبقى بايظ ومش بيطلع نتايج بيبقى العيب فى البرنامج
روابط ايه بقى اللى مشتغلتش روابط الفيديو ده؟


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> اكيد العيب فى البرنامج حمله من مكان تانى وبتحصل كتير ان برنامج من برامج ال csi
> ميشتغلش زى الساب كتير بيبقى بايظ ومش بيطلع نتايج بيبقى العيب فى البرنامج
> روابط ايه بقى اللى مشتغلتش روابط الفيديو ده؟


 
البرنامج حملته من موقع حملت منه قبل كذا الساب والايتابس ..!!

لكن برنامج csi حملته من اكثر من موقع ونفس المشكلة ما يطلع نتائج ..!!

وروابط الفيديو نعم لا تتحمل وما تشتغل ابدا 

والشكر ع تجاوبك يا استاذي


----------



## أحمد داود (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس إن شاء الله قال:


> البرنامج حملته من موقع حملت منه قبل كذا الساب والايتابس ..!!
> 
> لكن برنامج csi حملته من اكثر من موقع ونفس المشكلة ما يطلع نتائج ..!!
> 
> ...



اصدك ال csi coulmn انا كان عندى مشكله فى البرنامج وحملته فعلا من اكتر من موقع وكانت نفس المشكله وهى ايرورز بتوقفه عن العمل اعتقد ان ده كان سببه ان نفس النسخه الغير سليمه على اكتر من موقع معلش حاول تحمل فيرجن اخر من السى اس اى كولم ومتنساش الكراك زلز استمرت يبقى اكيد العيب من نسخه الويندوز بس ماعتقدش ذلك بخصوص الفيديو ممكن حضرتك تحمل فيديو اللبشه على اساس انه رابط واحد بس كتجربه وانا كمان هحمله عشان بس نعرف العيب فين ولو كده هعيد رفع الملفات مره اخرى مستنى ردك بخصوص فيديو اللبشه لوحده شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (16 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> اصدك ال csi coulmn انا كان عندى مشكله فى البرنامج وحملته فعلا من اكتر من موقع وكانت نفس المشكله وهى ايرورز بتوقفه عن العمل اعتقد ان ده كان سببه ان نفس النسخه الغير سليمه على اكتر من موقع معلش حاول تحمل فيرجن اخر من السى اس اى كولم ومتنساش الكراك زلز استمرت يبقى اكيد العيب من نسخه الويندوز بس ماعتقدش ذلك بخصوص الفيديو ممكن حضرتك تحمل فيديو اللبشه على اساس انه رابط واحد بس كتجربه وانا كمان هحمله عشان بس نعرف العيب فين ولو كده هعيد رفع الملفات مره اخرى مستنى ردك بخصوص فيديو اللبشه لوحده شكرا على مرورك الكريم


 
بتخجلني بتعاملك وتجاوبك السريع استاذي ..!!

وان شاء الله انا اجرب واعطيتك خبر ..!!

اما البرنامج csi coulmn مشكلته مشكله ولو عندك رابط للبرنامج ياليت تساعدنا وتسعفنا فيه 


واعيد شكري وامتناني لتعاونكم


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس احمد داوود 

فيديو اللبشة شغااال 100% 

اما البقية لاتعمل


----------



## أبوعمر العمراني (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس إن شاء الله قال:


> بتخجلني بتعاملك وتجاوبك السريع استاذي ..!!
> 
> وان شاء الله انا اجرب واعطيتك خبر ..!!
> 
> ...



هذا رابط للبرنامج رفعته لك لأنني بحثت عن الروابط الأصلية التي حملت منها البرنامج فلم اجدها

اضغط هنا وادعيلي


----------



## أحمد داود (16 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس إن شاء الله قال:


> مهندس احمد داوود
> 
> فيديو اللبشة شغااال 100%
> 
> اما البقية لاتعمل



بص حضرتك فى المرفقات هتلاقى صوره بتقول ان الرابط شغال تمام ياريت لو ترفق صوره تورينا المشكله عندك


----------



## تامر اصل الهندسة (16 أكتوبر 2010)

بالطبع مجهود اكثر من رائع و يحتاج للمشاهدة اكثر من مرة 
ملحوظة : عند تعريفك لدالة الزلزال السنترو فالملف الموجود به ثلاثة قراءات لدالة الزلزال فى السطر الواحد فعند اختيارك للرقم ثلاثة يتم رسم الدالة بصورة صحيحة اما عند اختيار اثنين فيتعرف البرنامج على اول قيمتين و يهمل الثالثة و كذلك الاختيار واحد يتعرف على قيمة واحدة و يهمل الاخريين اما اذا كتبت اربعة فاكثر تظهر لك رسالة الخطأ لان السطر به 3 قراءات فقط و هو لا يستطيع قراءة اربعة فأكثر


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> بص حضرتك فى المرفقات هتلاقى صوره بتقول ان الرابط شغال تمام ياريت لو ترفق صوره تورينا المشكله عندك


 
مهندس انا معاك الله يجزاك خير 
انه الرابط 10 ع 10 
بس المشكلة بعد التحميل الملف المضغوط ما يشتغل عندي 
الا فيديو البشة شغال ومية ميه 

واسفين تعبناك معانا يا بش مهندس


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (17 أكتوبر 2010)

أبوعمر العمراني قال:


> هذا رابط للبرنامج رفعته لك لأنني بحثت عن الروابط الأصلية التي حملت منها البرنامج فلم اجدها
> 
> اضغط هنا وادعيلي


 
الله يعطيك الف عافية ويجزاك خير 

لكن مامشي الحال .. ما ادري بالظبط اي المشكلة مع دا البرنامج بالذات 

ممكن لديه خطوات التثبيت خاصة فيه غير عن البرامج الاخرى ..؟؟؟ الله اعلم


----------



## أحمد داود (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس إن شاء الله قال:


> مهندس انا معاك الله يجزاك خير
> انه الرابط 10 ع 10
> بس المشكلة بعد التحميل الملف المضغوط ما يشتغل عندي
> الا فيديو البشة شغال ومية ميه
> ...



حاضر تحت امر حضرتك هعيد ضغطها رفعها بس بالله عليك سيبيلى فرصه لـ اخر الاسبوع معلش


----------



## مصطفى الحسينى5 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جميل ان يكون احساس توصيل المعلومه للجميع للاستفاده منها بارك الله لكل من كان عنده هذه البذره
وشكرا لك اخى وياريت لو تستطيع شرح كيفيه رفع شى مثل هذا فان معى مذكرات جميله ومفيده


----------



## مووودا (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أحمد داود قال:


> حاضر تحت امر حضرتك هعيد ضغطها رفعها بس بالله عليك سيبيلى فرصه لـ اخر الاسبوع معلش


 
خذ راحتك على الاخير ..
وتعباك الله يجزاك خير و يسقيك من حوض نبيه


----------



## أحمد داود (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مصطفى الحسينى5 قال:


> جميل ان يكون احساس توصيل المعلومه للجميع للاستفاده منها بارك الله لكل من كان عنده هذه البذره
> وشكرا لك اخى وياريت لو تستطيع شرح كيفيه رفع شى مثل هذا فان معى مذكرات جميله ومفيده



جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس مصطفى على المرور الكريم حضرتك تقدر ترفع اى ملف بسهوله جدا فقط ادخل على www.mediafire.com
هتلاقى كلمه upload file
دوس عليها بس وحدد الملف اللى هترفعه وسيبه يرفع براحته وبعد ما هيخلص رفع هيديك لينك للملف تقدر تنسخ اللينك عندك عشان لما تديلنا اللينك نحمل منه ان شاء الله 
مستنيين بقا حاجتك عشان نستفيد منها ويكون صدقه جاريه ليك ان شاء الله
بعد اذنك قولى انت حملت ملفات الشرح ولو حملتها هل اشتغلت ولو اشتغلت فعلا طيب حضرتك حملتها امتى؟؟؟ ياريت الاجابه ضرورى لان معانا مشكله زميلنا واخونا مش عايزه تشتغل معاه وعايزين نعرف بس المشكله عنده لوحده ولا على الكل خصوصا ان فى ناس نزلتها واشتغلت قبل كده وانا مش عارف بقى هل الملفات باظت ولا ايه وهى ينفع تبوظ بعد ماكانت سليمه ياريت لو تقولى اشتغلت معاك ولا لأ ولو حملتها حملتها امتى؟؟


----------



## nawalid6 (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من احد الاخوة توضيح كيفية عمل التحليل الديناميكي بدون استخدام هزة موجوده


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (18 أكتوبر 2010)

ع فكرة يا بش مهندس احمد داوود 

انا عدت وحملت الفيديو الاولاني وبرضوا ما اشتغل ..!!


----------



## أحمد داود (18 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندس إن شاء الله قال:


> ع فكرة يا بش مهندس احمد داوود
> 
> انا عدت وحملت الفيديو الاولاني وبرضوا ما اشتغل ..!!



معلش انا اسف بس حضرتك هو انت بتحمل كل ملف لوحده وتجربه المفروض انك بتحمل الملفات كلها وتفك الملف الاول كلهم هيتفكوا ويبقوا ملف واحد (ملف فيديو) انت بتعمل كده ولا ايه ؟معلش اعزرنى بس انا فعلا فى حيره الاخوه كلهم حملوا الملفات واشتغلت وعلى العموم انا زى ما وعدت حضرتك هعيد ضغطها ورفعها لو باظت فعلا


----------



## elnino (18 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك لك


----------



## m m a (18 أكتوبر 2010)

لا تجعل الله أهون الناظرين إليك


الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام


----------



## m m a (19 أكتوبر 2010)

دوره ستاد برو 2007 للمهندس علاء السيسي ‏( 1 2 3 4)

شرح فيديو لبرنامج staad pro 2007 للدكتور احمد الخواجة

شرح فيديو ستاد برو 2007 للمهندس أحمد الخواجة - روابط ممتازة ‏( 1 2) 



شرح فيديو staad pro 2006 وstaad pro 2007 للمهندس هاشم حسن ‏( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7) 


تعليم برنامج استادبرو 2007 فيديو للدكتور /احمد الخواجة(ارجو التثبيت من المشرف) ‏( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


شرح برنامج staad pro 2007 للم ‏( 1 2 3)


دروس لبرنامج staad pro 2007 الشرح عن طريق برنامج البوربوينت

تجدد : م.أحمد طبازه يقدم دوره التصميم والتحليل الانشائى باستخدام برنامج STAAD.Pro - بروابط متعددة ‏( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


متجدد/أمثلة فيديو للمقارنة بين كل البرامج الانشائية (sap-robot-etab-safe-tekla-staad) ‏( 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة)


تمثيل اللبشه في ال Staad ‏( 1 2 3)


محاضرات فيدويو للتصميم ببرنامج Staad pro 2004 ارجو التثبيت ‏( 1 2 3 4 5 6)


امثله فيديو لحل الاساسات الخرسانيه على برنامج استاد برو 2007 ‏( 1 2 3 4)

تصميم لبناية بواسطة الستاد برو Staad pro.

جديد جديد جديد .... فيديوا لتعليم الستادبرو باللغة الانكليزية staad pro 2007


----------



## محمد السعيد على (19 أكتوبر 2010)

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك

ويبارك فيك ويذيدك من علمه ويسهل كل صعب امامك

كل التحيه والتقدير لك لانك محترم وصادق ومخلص وكريم واصييل ونرجو المزيد ان امكن لاننا نتمتع بشرحك


----------



## أحمد داود (19 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد السعيد على قال:


> اللهم اجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> ويبارك فيك ويذيدك من علمه ويسهل كل صعب امامك
> 
> كل التحيه والتقدير لك لانك محترم وصادق ومخلص وكريم واصييل ونرجو المزيد ان امكن لاننا نتمتع بشرحك



الله يكرم حضرتك ويبارك فيك بعد اذنك ممكن تطمنى لو نزلت الملفات واشتغلت عندك ولو نزلتها نزلتها امتى؟


----------



## محمد السعيد على (19 أكتوبر 2010)

انا نزلتها من يومين فقط


----------



## محمد السعيد على (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شغاله زى الفل ياريت حل بلاطه هوردى بالساب ولك الشكر


----------



## محمد مصطفى عبا (20 أكتوبر 2010)

part 2 مش شغال


----------



## hady2 (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزا الله صاحب هذا الشرح كل خير
هكذا يتعاون المهندسون فيما بينهم
وفقكم الله و دمتم بخير


----------



## مهندس عبده بصل (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الفيديو بعد التحميل مبيشتغلش ارجو منكم المساعده


----------



## مهندس عبده بصل (21 أكتوبر 2010)

عملية الفك لا تتم وتاتى رساله تبين ان هناك خطأ ما فى هذا الفيل


----------



## مهندس عبده بصل (21 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا الكلام يتم فى الرابط الاول ارجو منكم التوضيح سريعا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## civilworks (21 أكتوبر 2010)

فكرة رائعة .. و بالنسبة لموضوع البلاطات في 3D Modelling >> 

كيف يمكن تمثيل سقف هوردي في الساب سواء كان One Way or Two Way 

لأن كل الناس بتحل بلاطات مصمتة وفلات .. و دي احنا تعودنا عليها و نقدر نتعامل معاها ..

لو تقدر تعمل مثال صغير بس يوضح فكرة تمثيل البلاطة الهوردي على الساب .. و بعد كدة هنكمل الادوار المتكررة بنفس الطريقة ..




شكرا جزيلا ..


----------



## أحمد داود (21 أكتوبر 2010)

يا جماعه والله انا جربت ونزلت الملفات وشغاله والله وبتتفك عادى 
يا اخونا نزلو الملفات كامله ال6 ملفات وبعدين فكها مش تنزل ملف واحد وتفكه 
وبعد ماتنزلهم وتفك الفيديو ان شاء الله لو قابلتك مشكله فى برنامج التشغيل نفسه الميديا كلاسيك تقدر تحول الفيديو بس هو عندى شغال على الميديا كلاسيك عادى


----------



## islam bahz (21 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
طلعتلي نفس المشكله وانا بفك الضغط 
بتظهر رساله eror مكتوب 
part 01+02+06 corrupt
ارجو الرد والف شكر ع المجهود الرائع
ملحوظه: اناحملت المافات البايظه 3 مرات ونفس المشكلة


----------



## moh zaki (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا ليك يا باشمهندس


----------



## أحمد داود (22 أكتوبر 2010)

islam bahz قال:


> السلام عليكم
> طلعتلي نفس المشكله وانا بفك الضغط
> بتظهر رساله eror مكتوب
> part 01+02+06 corrupt
> ...



والله يا باشمهندس انا مش عارف اعمل انا بجد عاجز ادامك
بس يعنى حضرتك بتقول ان الملف بايظ وغيرك بيقول ان الفيديو شغال لكن الاعضاء كلها اللى تكرمت وشاركتنا فى الموضوع حملت بالفعل الملفات واشتغلت معاها بصوره سليمه وانا والله جربت التحميل امبارح بعد شكوى بعض الاخوه بس والله الملفات اشتغلت معايا لو حضرتك جربت تنزل الملفات من مكان تانى اكيد هتشتغل ان شاء الله اكيد المشكله عند حضرتك وانا مش بشيل نفسى من المسؤوليه بص حضرتك فى الوقت اللى بتشتكى فيه غيرك بينزلها وبقولنا انها فعلا اشتغلت معاه 



محمد السعيد على قال:


> انا نزلتها من يومين فقط





محمد السعيد على قال:


> شغاله زى الفل ياريت حل بلاطه هوردى بالساب ولك الشكر


----------



## المهندسون يغلبون (22 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ودمت زخرا للاسلام


----------



## تامر شهير (22 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الروابط شغالة وتمام التمام
بارك الله لك فى علمك يا مهندس احمد داوود
وجزيت الجنة ان شاء الله 
لو سمحت ...هل حضرتك خلصت ام ما زلت تدرس؟؟
ارجو التواصل مع حضرتك من فضلك ...
انا سجلت ايميلك ... اقبل الاضافة .. وان شاء الله فى وقت لاحق يسعدنى الحظ واكلم حضرتك 
تقبل تحية اخوك 
السلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك واعتق وجهك وجسدك من النار وجعلك بجوار الرسول الكريم بالجنة انشاء الله


----------



## مهندس سيد ناجي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك واعتق وجهك وجسدك من النار وجعلك بجوار الرسول الكريم بالجنة انشاء الله*​


----------



## محمد السعيد على (23 أكتوبر 2010)

اخونا الكريم نحن فى انتظار المزيد منكم لانك بصراحه استاذ ونتمنى الهوردى والخزانات حفظك الله من كل سوء ورزقك الخير كله ووسع فى رزقك ويسر لك مورك كلها آآآآآمين


----------



## مهند الشعراني (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود جعفرى (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fihonil (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري التحميل و بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.مهدي عطيات (24 أكتوبر 2010)

حد يساعدني ياجماعة بحمل الملف بس ما بقبل يشتغل


----------



## سيد طه محمد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس على مجهوداتك الثمينة


----------



## صالح التميمي (25 أكتوبر 2010)

إن كان من كلام أقوله لا أقوال إلا : 
( جزاك الله خيرا )
الشكر كل الشكر للمهندس المبدع :
أحمد داود 
و إلى الأمام


----------



## vian (26 أكتوبر 2010)

thanks for this explanaion, 
god bless u


----------



## vian (26 أكتوبر 2010)

thank you for your good explanation
God bless you


----------



## sherwan80a (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مجهودك ..تم التحميل ,لكن لا ادري لما لا تكتمل عملي فك ضغط الملف والتشغيل ..هل من احد لديه الحل لهذه المشكلة زشكرا


----------



## هيثم مصطفى هاشم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## هيثم مصطفى هاشم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## هيثم مصطفى هاشم (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## نسر فلسطين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جاري تحميل


----------



## nero12 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير على الموضوع والمجهود


----------



## moh_alsharif (29 أكتوبر 2010)

ماهو راضي يشتغل عندي لييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى المعاصرى (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك. مشكورررررررررررر ماقصرت


----------



## engagamal (30 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## مهندس عامر (31 أكتوبر 2010)

*تصغير حجم*

تسلم اياديك اخوية العزيز.على هذا المجهود الكبير وسهل الله لك الاعمال ولكن لي طلب بان تقوم بتغير حجم الملفات الى شكل يمكن لنا ان نقوم بتنزيلها وكما تعرف النت عندنا بالعراق ضعيف وجزاك الله....:10:


----------



## أحمد داود (31 أكتوبر 2010)

انا والله ضغطتها على اد ما اقدر عشان اصغر حجمها لما تنزلها حضرتك وتفكها هتلاقيها كبرت معاك


----------



## أحمد968 (1 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يابش مهندس


----------



## mbog (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً على المجهود الكبير


----------



## القالك حد (5 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا خريجة جديده دفعه 2010 وهشتغل فى الrepair ومطلوب منى اعمل برنامج زمنى وبصراحه مش عارفه أعمله ازاى


----------



## meneim1985 (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
نرجو الاستمرار 
وفقك الله ووفقنا جميعا لكل الخير


----------



## cemaaaa (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ما شاء الله يا احمد بقولك مستنى اقابلك مصطفى معبد


----------



## nemnem88 (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عصام احمد على (7 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد محسن الشرقاوى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

لاتنسوا صيام العشر الاوائل من ذى الحجة وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بخيت (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## mamyeng (9 نوفمبر 2010)

اشكرم من اعماق قلبى وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Eyadko (9 نوفمبر 2010)

الف مبروك على ارتقائك درجة جديده في الجنة والحسنة الجارية الظريفة من شاب ظريف
سر على بركة الله ولك منا التقدير والدعاء


----------



## Eyadko (9 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
بس ياريت ال4 المحترمين اللي صوتوا بالاختيارات الثلاثه الاخيره يراجعو انفسهم ويراعوا ضميرهم في ابداء الراي
وذلك لم يكن ديكتاتورية بل من صلاح الضمير والنفس
معليش يامهندس احمد انت معاك الراجل ب100 راجل
ربنا يعينك على فعل الخير


----------



## أحمد داود (9 نوفمبر 2010)

eyadko قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> بس ياريت ال4 المحترمين اللي صوتوا بالاختيارات الثلاثه الاخيره يراجعو انفسهم ويراعوا ضميرهم في ابداء الراي
> وذلك لم يكن ديكتاتورية بل من صلاح الضمير والنفس
> معليش يامهندس احمد انت معاك الراجل ب100 راجل
> ربنا يعينك على فعل الخير



ربنا يكرم حضرتك مشكور جدا زوق حضرتك 
وانا والله مازعلتش من التصويتات الاربعه انا عملتهم فعلا عشان اشوف الاراء ولو ده رأيهم بجد خلاص هحترمه بس اللى مش هحبه ان ده مايكونش رأيه ويكون مجرد عناد بدليل ان فى واحد منهم من اللى قال مش مستنى منك جديد علق على الموضوع وطلب الجزء التانى بس فكك ولا يهمك المهم انى سعيد وفخور انى الاقى ناس مهذبه زى حضرتك تتفاعل معايا جزاك الله خيرا على كرم اخلاقك


----------



## nilovers201010 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eyadko (10 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا منتظرين المزيد


----------



## ابوهمدان (10 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم و مشكورين علئ جهودكم الطيبه


----------



## the poor to god (11 نوفمبر 2010)

يعطيكم العافية


----------



## المساعد 1 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## أبوالنصر (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أكثر من ممتاز وجزاك الله خيرا ، نحن فعلا بحاجة إلى مثل هذه الدروس المفيدة من المهندسين العباقرة أمثالكم ، هذه الشروحات تفيدنا كثيرا في التعامل الاحترافي مع البرامج الانشائية ومنها الساب طبعا وتقدم لنا ما نحتاجه فعلا حيث لا مجال في تضييع مزيد من الوقت في شرح شريط الأدوات والأوامر وواجهة البرنامج وكيفية فتح ملف جديد - مع أنها مهمة جدا وكنا في حاجة إليها حينما كنا نتعلم ألف باء ساب 2000 - إلا أن مثل هذه القضايا التصميمية البحتة مهمة للغاية وكم أحيي المهندس _أسامة نوارة_ و الزملاء الآخرين الذين أثرونا بمعلوماتهم القيمة من خلال مداخلاتهم الغنية يالمعلومات الممتازة جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ........


----------



## RAGAB SALAH (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*الرد*

 بعد التنزيل 
الفيديو لا يعمل! لماذا ؟
:82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82:


----------



## أحمد داود (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ragab salah قال:


> بعد التنزيل
> الفيديو لا يعمل! لماذا ؟
> :82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82::82:



اعتقد انك محتاج برنامج الميديا كلاسيك


----------



## احمدعلاء (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بقالى كام يوم بتابع من بعيد لبعيد فى الموضوع 
بس دلوقتى هاكسر الصمت واقولك انت افدتنى جدا وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## احمدعلاء (13 نوفمبر 2010)

انا بقالى كام يوم بتابع من بعيد لبعيد فى الموضوع 
بس دلوقتى هاكسر الصمت واقولك انت افدتنى جدا وربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## islam bahz (13 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شرح مبسط وشامل
استمر


----------



## eng_shalash (13 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم ادك


----------



## obady (13 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you


----------



## أحمد داود (13 نوفمبر 2010)

احمدعلاء قال:


> انا بقالى كام يوم بتابع من بعيد لبعيد فى الموضوع
> بس دلوقتى هاكسر الصمت واقولك انت افدتنى جدا وربنا يجازيك خير



:7::7::7: ربنا يكرم حضرتك شكرا المجامله الرقيقه ويجازيك كل خير انت كمان


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 
اخي الكريم جعله الله بميزان حسناتك مهندسنا الجميل بالتوفيق دائما يارب والي الامام 
واسف ان كنت دخلت متاخر لانه واضح ان الموضوع رائع وجميل والكل بفضل الله استفاد منه جعله الله بميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم وجاري التحميل
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## أحمد داود (14 نوفمبر 2010)

ابراهيم كريم قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> اخي الكريم جعله الله بميزان حسناتك مهندسنا الجميل بالتوفيق دائما يارب والي الامام
> واسف ان كنت دخلت متاخر لانه واضح ان الموضوع رائع وجميل والكل بفضل الله استفاد منه جعله الله بميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم وجاري التحميل
> والله ولي التوفيق



ياااااااااااااااااه ......... المهندس ابراهيم عبد السلام بنفــســه شرفنى هنا ....ده يعنى حضرتك عمل متواضع جدا بالنسبه لــ حضرتك
انا اعجر عن الشكر لمرور سيادتكم المشرف 
جزاك الله كل خير وكل عام وانتم بخير:56:


----------



## تامر شهير (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس احمد 
وجزاك كل الخير 
انا حملت الدورة بتاعة حضراتك .. بس بصراحة لسه ما بدأتش اسمعها .. ربنا يكرمك يا بشمهندس احمد
تحيتى اخى العزيز


----------



## علعول (17 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## abosadeer (18 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررر جدا اخي الكريم ............جاري التحميل


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ممكن رفع الاجزاء 4 و 5 على موقع تانى غير mediafire


----------



## saad_sakar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

يا باشا الكبير كبير سيبك انتي والمايكرو هيفضل طول عمره كده. شايفها متشكرين يا باشا ودايما بالتوفيق ولك خالص حبي واحترامي وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## saad_sakar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

يا باشا الكبير كبير والمايكرو هيفضل طول عمره. شايفها لك خالص حبي واحترامي ولكل الاخوة المهندسين في عالمنا العربي ودائما بالتوفيق اخوك / سعد صقر


----------



## saad_sakar (19 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع يا ابو حميد لكن ليا سؤال مين اللي قال ان حديد البلاطة السوليد مبيكملش في البلاطة الفلات بالرغم من ان الكمرة واحدة اللي رابطة بينهم يعني معني كلامك اني لو اخذت شريحة strip ماره بهما معا العزم يقف عند وش الكمرة من وجهة نظري القصة كلها فر قinertia بينهما فيحدث ريدكشن للمومنت فقط ولك خالص احترامي ونرجو من الاخوة الزملاء مناقشة هذا الموضوع لانه هام
اخوك/سعد صقر


----------



## hawkar1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## islam elgaiar (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
اخيرا الفيديو اشتغل
الف شكر يا هندسه وفي انتظار المزيد


----------



## هشام عمارة (22 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (22 نوفمبر 2010)

شرح ممتاز بارك الله بك


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (22 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتاز جدا

واصل بتميز


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 نوفمبر 2010)

تم رفع التثبيت عن الموضوع لاتاحة الفرصة لتثبيت موضوع آخر غيره

واعادة تثبيته بهذا الموضوع

*مثبــت:* متجدد - أهم المواضيع بقسم الهندسة المدنية من شروحات ومناقشات هندسية ‏(




1 2 3 4 5)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (23 نوفمبر 2010)

من فضلكم ممكن حد يرفع الرابط الأول فقط مره أخرى لأنه لا يعمل عندى


----------



## تامر عبد السميع (23 نوفمبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/?3cbh1vn6yf1xeol uploooood again plssss


----------



## كريم العشماوى (24 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور كتير جدا بس فى مشكله فى داونلود part3


----------



## reem_eng (7 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد مجهود رائع و متشكرين جدا لمجهودك و تفاعلك وصدرك الواسع و استفدت جدا حتى من مناقشات المشاركين فى الموضوع و الف شكر و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
و يا لو تسعفنا بحاجه للخزاويق كيفية تصممها و امتى بنختارها انا متخرجه جديده و و ارجو الاسنفاده من خبراتكوا جمعيا و شكرا مره اخرى


----------



## omarnasreldeen (9 ديسمبر 2010)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندس لى طلب ياريت لو تنفذهولى جزاك الله تعالى خيرا
يا ريت خضرتك تصمم كمرة مستمرة مثلا من نتائج تحليل البرنامج الايتابس وتعمل جدول نماذج الكمرات علشان انا عندى مشكله فى عمل هذا الجدول وترفعلنا فيديو الشرح
ياريت حضرتك ترد لو سمحت


----------



## مروان المنفى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوررر جدا والمزيد من التقدم


----------



## omarnasreldeen (14 ديسمبر 2010)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> لو سمحت يا بشمهندس لى طلب ياريت لو تنفذهولى جزاك الله تعالى خيرا
> يا ريت خضرتك تصمم كمرة مستمرة مثلا من نتائج تحليل البرنامج الايتابس وتعمل جدول نماذج الكمرات علشان انا عندى مشكله فى عمل هذا الجدول وترفعلنا فيديو الشرح
> ياريت حضرتك ترد لو سمحت


ياريت لو حد يعرف يرد لو تكرمتم


----------



## el_sakr (14 ديسمبر 2010)

في مشكله في تنزيل الجزء الخامس
ممكن رفعه مره تانيه


----------



## el_sakr (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اولا شكرا لهذا المجهود
بس ممكن ترفع الجزء السادس مره تانيه
في مشكله في تنزيله


----------



## Eyadko (16 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم اجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kobe21 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed_dill (3 يناير 2011)

*شكرا على المجهود ربنا يجعله فى حسناتك*


----------



## حويزي (16 يناير 2011)

*جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## luaywaqqad (17 يناير 2011)

مشكور جدا اخي و اتمنالك كل خير و ياريت دائما نشوف مشاركات منك


----------



## م/محمد عنتر (18 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## tota_ (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا لحضرتك ياهندسه وجاري التحميل


----------



## doha_4all (7 فبراير 2011)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس و ربنا يبارك فيك و يجعله فى ميزان حسانتك


----------



## نبعة المدينة (19 فبراير 2011)

*لا تفقدو الموضوع من مضمونه*



م/محمد عنتر قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا[/
> 
> يكثر البعض كلمات الشكر في كل البرامج مما يفقد الموضوع من المضمون .
> لذلك يا حبذا ان لا نملأ المنتدى شكر وعرفان حيث ان ذلك يقلل من الاستفاده من الموضوع مع العلم ان كل من يقدم خدمه لنا هو يعرف ان الجميع يقر له الجهد . وان الجميع يقدر الجهد الذي يقوم به .
> لذلك نرجو من الاداره تنبيه ذلك للجميع .


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (19 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا م أحمد داود


----------



## حمد اسماعيل (19 فبراير 2011)

thanks so much


----------



## m m a (19 فبراير 2011)

اللهم ارحم الشهداء واغفر لنا ولهم 
نسال الله العلي القدير ان تكون فاتحة نصر للاسلام والمسلمين 
بارك الله فيك وجززاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## Eng-khaled/BHIT (22 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## SA1313 (25 فبراير 2011)

_السلام عليكم _
هل يمكن شرح طريقه فك الضغط فالامر لم ينجح معي عند فك الضغط عن الملف1 علما اني لم اتمم عمليه الرفع
ارجوا الافاده 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## rammah (27 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rammah (27 فبراير 2011)

sa1313 قال:


> _السلام عليكم _
> هل يمكن شرح طريقه فك الضغط فالامر لم ينجح معي عند فك الضغط عن الملف1 علما اني لم اتمم عمليه الرفع
> ارجوا الافاده
> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 السلام عليك
يا أخى لابد أن تكمل التحميل ثم تفك الضغط


----------



## ahmddnour (1 مارس 2011)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## الفارس (7 مارس 2011)

*جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك*


----------



## boushy (8 مارس 2011)

والله شغل جامد بجد


----------



## eng md (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا علي الشرح الجميل بس ياريت تصمم السلم علي الساب وعلي الايتاب وكما انا عايز اعرف ليه مش حطينا احمال الحوائل في كلا البرنامجين يارت الرد السريع


----------



## 1984mohamed (11 مارس 2011)

حقيقي جزاك الله عنا خيرا ( لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله)


----------



## hmadakarem (11 مارس 2011)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaank you :75:


----------



## hmadakarem (11 مارس 2011)

مجهود اكثر من رائع فى انتظار المزيد من الانجازات 
تقبل مرورى:77:


----------



## djemo12 (12 مارس 2011)

شكرا اخي نرجو ان يوفقك الله وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ااسامه (15 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ارجو منك فيديولكيفيةالاستلام المنشا فى الموقع


----------



## haytham.a.e (24 مارس 2011)

جارى التحميل
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## haytham.a.e (25 مارس 2011)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس تعيد رفع الملف الخامس لانه مش شغال
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## haytham.a.e (25 مارس 2011)

ارجو الاهتمام يا بشمهندس


----------



## eng md (9 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي الشرح 
بس ياريت توضح لي اين احمال الرياح لان الطريقة دي طريقة الزلازل فقط وكمان فين احمال الحوائط وكمان الحمل الناتج من السلم وياريت توضح تصميم السلم علي الايتابس


----------



## eng md (9 أبريل 2011)

ارجو الرد السريع لان الموضوع مهم اوي


----------



## egsaadelshemy (13 أبريل 2011)

اكرمكم الله اخى الكريم و ننتظر المزيد و بعد اذنك لو نبذة سريعة عن الفرق بين الساب و السيف و الايتاب و متى نفضل احدهم على الاخر ؟


----------



## eng_sa_mo (13 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moh.hesham (14 أبريل 2011)

تسلم أيدك يا هندسة


----------



## زهره الياسمين (15 أبريل 2011)

جاري التحميل جزاكم الله خير


----------



## eng md (18 أبريل 2011)

اين الاجابة علي الاسئلة يا هندسة


----------



## hamada12 (18 أبريل 2011)

لو سمحت ياباشمهندس انا محتاج للدروس ضرورى بس مابيفتح معاى الملف ارجوووو المساعدة يااخوانى


----------



## sazugh (18 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في نشر العلم النافع


----------



## تنوب قنوى (20 أبريل 2011)

thank you engineer


----------



## a7med 3ed (21 أبريل 2011)

جارى التحميل وبارك الله فييك


----------



## amrsharaf34 (21 أبريل 2011)

زادكم الله علما وعملا


----------



## eng md (21 أبريل 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس بس ياريت الرد علي الاسئلة


----------



## أحمد داود (22 أبريل 2011)

eng md قال:


> شكرا يابشمهندس بس ياريت الرد علي الاسئلة



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خيرا مشكور مروركم الكريم ... بالنسبه لسؤال حضرتك بالنسبه لـ احمال الرياح فـ ممكن نحطها بطريقه استاتيكيه ودى هتلاقيها فى فيدوهات المهندس ايمن الزهيرى والمهندس محمد فتحى جزاهم الله خيرا هما احسن الناس اللى قدمت علم لينا .. والطريقه اللى استخدمناها دى طريقه ديناميكيه بتبقى عباره عن تأثير حمل زلازلى معين ليه ريسبونس معين بيستخدمه البرنامج الانشائى عشان يطلعلنا اقصى تأثير ممكن يأثر بيه الزلزال.. وعلى الرغم من وجود بعض الاراء فى موضوعنا عن وضع احمال افقيه استاتيكيه تعبر عن الرياح والزلازل واخذ الماكسيمم من الطريقتين الاستاتيكيه والديناميكيه فمن رأييى المتواضع ان مالهاش لازمه الاحمال الاستاتيكيه .. الديناميكيه دايماااا بتطلع النتايج الكريتيكال ده حتى فى اراء مش بتحبها على اساس انها غير اقتصاديه .. ولكن انا مش بحترم غيرها لان كودنا اصلا ( الكود المصرى للأحمال ) اتكلم عنها وحاطط المعادلات الخاصه بيها واللى بالمعادلات دى بننشىء ملفات الريسبونس بتاعتها فـ إزاى تكون هى الكريتيكال وفى نفس الوقت كودك بيوصيك بيها وسيادتك مش حابب تستخدمها.. واعرف عن ثقه وانا متأكد من كلامى دائما ابدا لو استخدمت التحليل الديناميكى هتبقى سيادتك مش محتاج تمثل اى احمال استاتيكيه لاتها هتبقى هتدى ستريننج اكشن تافهه بالنسبه للتحليل الديناميكى.. بالنسبه للحوائط سامحنى نسيتها .. يا إما سيادتك تمثلها كحمل طولى على فريم وهمى ( ابعاده صغيره جدا ) مكان الحوائط بتاعتك وده الشغل الادق يا إما تمثلها كحمل افقى موزع على السقف كله ( سيح الحمل ) 0.3 طن / متر مربع تقريبا ( ده لو فلات اما لو سوليد الحمل هيبقى على الكمرات موزع طوليا على حسب عرض الحائط والجاما بتاعت الطوب)
بالنسبه للسلم انا اسف مش هعرف اجاوبك انا فعلا مش بعرف اعمله على الايتاب ... اسف على الاطاله واخيرا جزاكم الله خيرا... السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك
كورس اكثر من رائع


----------



## mxmoh (27 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_sabba7 (27 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صقر الهندسه (6 مايو 2011)

عمل طيب ومجهود جبار .. جزاك الله الف خير 
اضم صوتي للزملاء اللي طلبو اكما ل شرح الاساسات.. مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## صقر الهندسه (6 مايو 2011)

hamada12 قال:


> لو سمحت ياباشمهندس انا محتاج للدروس ضرورى بس مابيفتح معاى الملف ارجوووو المساعدة يااخوانى



اذا تحملت معك الملفات ولم تفتح فهي بصيغة رار يعني محتاج برنامج ( وينرا ) سوي بحث في جوجل وحمله ،، ونصبه على كمبيوترك وبتفتح الملفات ان شاء الله ..

اذا فتح الوينرار وانت تقصد ان الفيديو لم يعمل معك فابحث عن كودك ميديا كلاسك ونصبه على الجهاز وبيفتح معك..


----------



## محمدعيدتونى (8 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والى الامام وننتظر منك المزيد
م/محمد


----------



## مروة الحسانين (10 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا و جارى التحميل ان شاء الله


----------



## engineer.medo43 (13 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## abdou666 (13 مايو 2011)

شكر الله مجهوداتك و بارك لك في أعمالك وجعل الفردوس الأعلى مقامك


----------



## MOURAD1980 (16 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## morsi bay (16 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## alaziz03 (17 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## نجاح حافظ عامر (17 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## jak88 (20 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمود جعفرى (21 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يارب


----------



## medo2010_eng (27 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يارب .... وبجد ... ربنا يرزقك الجنة


----------



## م. ام ليمارا (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## سامح جورجى (28 مايو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (4 يونيو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور يا هندسه


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (19 يونيو 2011)

:78:
أخي الكريم م / أحمد داود 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أولا : أني أحبك في الله أخوك م/ أحمد رمضان
ثانيا : جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح 
ثالثا : أخي الكريم بالنسبة لاستطلاع الرأي الموجود علي هذا الشرح , احب ان اوضح 
1- لم احمل اي جزء حتي كتابة هذه المشاركة ولم أستمع الي شرحك 
2 - يكفينا منك انك فعلت هذا المجهود الكبير وساعدتنا للحصول علي معلومات ولو حتي واحدة
3- جزاك الله خيرا علي الشرح وامضي علي بركة الله ولايعجزك شيء مادمت تبتغي وجه الله 

أخوك م / أحمد رمضان :1:


----------



## wasemmgd (20 يونيو 2011)

الفشكر على المجهود العظيم وجارى التحميل


----------



## ENG/BELAL ALSUBARI (30 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم


----------



## nero12 (16 يوليو 2011)

really thnxxxxxxx


----------



## سامح جورجى (16 يوليو 2011)

Thanks


----------



## amr awad (17 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر يا با شا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed Ma7rous (24 يوليو 2011)

مهندس احمد داوود الشرح رائع وأكثر من ممتاز 

بصراحة كلنا ممنونين ليك ,,ونتمنى ألا تحرمنا من إبداعاتك 

إلى الأمام يا بشمهندس


----------



## احمد سكولز (24 يوليو 2011)

تحياتى بجد


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (13 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا - وجاري التحميل


----------



## غانم العاصى (14 أغسطس 2011)

شرح وافى من المهندس احمد داوود ,,,, و نرجو المزيد


----------



## Eng.Ahmed ElNoby (14 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## عدي بحلق (2 سبتمبر 2011)

أحمد داود قال:


> الله يكرمك ويجازيك خير يا باشمهندس خالد بالله عليك طمنى الفيديو اشتغل معاك لانى قلقت من رساله الاخ ماهر



ولله يا باشمهندس انا عم واجه نفس المشكلة


----------



## غانم العاصى (2 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس المحترم احمد داوود السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ,,,,

بصراحة شرحك ممتاز ,,, واضح ,, و مركز ،،،، وفقك الله ,, نامل المزيد ,,, 

كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## سامح جورجى (3 سبتمبر 2011)

Thanks


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (6 سبتمبر 2011)

حد يقولى ازاى انزل الفيديو حااولت كتير وكل مرة بيدينى اروور ومش عارف انزلة وانا محتااج الفيديوا دا كتير يا ريت حد يرفعة على الفور شير او اى موقع اخر ...... وجزاكم اللة خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير.....؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛


----------



## eng_egp (7 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يكرمك ويعزك


----------



## eng_egp (8 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتم يكونوا متجمعين ولا كلة واحد على حدا منفصلين انا عندى مشكلة فى فك الضعط
نرجوا الافادة .........وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك اللهم امين


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (8 سبتمبر 2011)

*انا عندى مشكلة فى فك الضعط
نرجوا الافادة*


----------



## محمود مدكور (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هما عندى يابشمهندس محمود ابقى خدهم منى


----------



## muhammedsabry_1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

انا عندي مشكلة في فك الضغط يا جماعة ارجو الافادة لو سمحتم


----------



## muhammedsabry_1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

للناس اللي عندها مشاكل في فك الضغط ...
تأكد من تحميل نسخة جديدة من برنامج winrare
كليك يمين على اي جزء من الاجزاءالستة واختار extract file 
تابع عملية الفك زاذا توقفت فجأة وظهر error .. تأكد اي جزء هومصدرالخطأ لان جميع الاجزاء متصلةويفك ضغطها معا 
مثلا ...error part4.rar >>الخطأ من الجزء الرابع 
قم باعادة تحميل الجزء سبب الخطا واعد المحاولة وهكذا


----------



## لوكوبوكو (10 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور اخى


----------



## eng.adelabdo (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندش بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_egp (14 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يبارك فيك ..................تم التشغيل بنجاح 871 ميجا


----------



## A2011 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aymanallam (15 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elmasry8 (15 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااا يا يشمهندس ومستنيين الجديد منك وخليك على ميديا فاير لانه سريع وبيدعم الاستكمال

اه بالنسبة للاعضاء اللى بتقول عندهم مشاكل فى فك الضغط اعملى الخطوات الاتية وكلو هيبقى تمام ان شاء الله

روح على اى جزء من الاجزاء اللى نزلتها واضغط كليك يمين واختار Extract Files

وبعددين هتظهرلك نافذة علم على كلمة Keep Broken Files

ثم اضغط Save Settings ثم ok

وبعدين فك الضغط هتلاقيه فك تمام بغض النظر عن الرسايل الخطا اللى هتطلعلك


----------



## a7med 3ed (16 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## elmasry8 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا استمرررررر

شغال يونيفرسال ل ل ل


----------



## محمود صلاح الصاوي (18 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## sonaangel (19 سبتمبر 2011)

2sli ya kber rbna y5lik lina i 5lyk dymn kda mediafireeeeeee


----------



## حسام حمودي (14 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اخي العزيز لا اعلم اذا ردي حيوصلك ولا لا على العموم انزلت الدروس ولاكن اكو مشكله انه الضغط لا يفتح ولا اعلم السبب واذا في طريقه للفتح ياريت تعلمني بيها على العموم بارك الله فيك وسلمك من كل مكروه انته واهل مصر جميعا اخوك المهندس من العراق


----------



## ||refoo|| (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اخي العزيز عالمجهود الرائع ده وجاري التحميييل


----------



## المهااااجر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل والاطلاع
جزاك الله خير


----------



## المهااااجر (31 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## wagih khalid (31 أكتوبر 2011)

_*
Thanks*_​


----------



## وليد سليم (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جارى التحميل


----------



## عبدو55 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا​*


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (16 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة هبه (18 نوفمبر 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## مهندس رواوص (18 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل والاطلاع


----------



## eng_mahmoud salama (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*ربنا يكرمك*

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس 
ربنا يدخلك الجنة من اوسع الابواب انشاء الله


----------



## bluewhale (1 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك:20:


----------



## bluewhale (1 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك:20:*​


----------



## تنوب قنوى (2 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله بك


----------



## محمد التجاني جعفر (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## aboelkheir (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عيد صقر (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## gothic_darkman (15 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير على هذا المجهود


----------



## طارق عاصم (15 ديسمبر 2011)

أقل ما يقال .. ماشاء الله عليك .. اكتر من رائع 
في انتظار الجديييييييييييييييييد بفارغ الصبر .. بس سؤال .. ليه مخدتش احمال الرياح معاك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rashad kamal (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يهندسة ربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق عاصم (16 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال عالماشي ... هل لو لقيت السنترويد بتاع المبنى مش جوا الكور .. يبقى الكور مش هيقاوم الزلازل ولازم اغير مكانه ولا ايه الموقف ؟؟


----------



## المهندس_1 (6 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## achraf06 (6 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا جارى التحميل والاطلاع*​


----------



## engineeringmero (7 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abomaya124 (7 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمك *


----------



## اسلام عمران (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا ابو داود وجزاك الله خيرا عنا


----------



## ود العوض (7 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدعاطف (11 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس


----------



## sendbad2011 (15 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## تنوب قنوى (16 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك.بارك الله بك وبجهودك


----------



## محمد على هندسه (16 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخى المهندس ف انتظار المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد خليفة111 (18 يناير 2012)

*جزاك اللة خير*


----------



## نجانجا (19 يناير 2012)

انا نزلت ال6 اجزاء والضغط مش بيتفك هل فى اجزاء اخرى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نجانجا (19 يناير 2012)

حسام حمودي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزيز لا اعلم اذا ردي حيوصلك ولا لا على العموم انزلت الدروس ولاكن اكو مشكله انه الضغط لا يفتح ولا اعلم السبب واذا في طريقه للفتح ياريت تعلمني بيها على العموم بارك الله فيك وسلمك من كل مكروه انته واهل مصر جميعا اخوك المهندس من العراق



نفس الكلام :86::86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (20 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## وليد ميرزا (20 يناير 2012)

Merci Beaucoup


----------



## نجانجا (20 يناير 2012)

الاجزاء الستة حجمهم 
521 MB (546,365,301 bytes)
هل كده تمام وى ايه


----------



## نجانجا (23 يناير 2012)

هل من مجيب


----------



## مجدى سليمان (24 يناير 2012)

http://www.mediafire.com/?27vvgzh3r2suqb6
هل هناك خطأ فى تحميل ذلك الرابط حيث يأتى عند 43.79% ويقف التحميل
برجاء المساعده


----------



## نجانجا (28 يناير 2012)

*الاجزاء الستة حجمهم 
521 MB (546,365,301 bytes)
هل كده تمام وى ايه*​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (28 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك مجهود راقي تستحق الثناء عليه


----------



## bboumediene (2 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (3 فبراير 2012)

يا ريت اى حد من الشاب اللى كان عندهم مشاكل فى فك الضغط يقولو عملو ايه


----------



## bboumediene (3 فبراير 2012)

اللنكات شغالة ومفهاش اي مشكل و فك الملفات برضو شغال


----------



## msoror (7 فبراير 2012)

مهندس احمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مع اني قليل الردود للاسف بس بجد ومن قبل ما اشوف الفديو شكلك من الشخصيات المحترمة الي تستحق اني اسمعله احسبك كذلك ولا اذكيك علي الله والله حسيبك 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## shanshan700 (12 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## نجانجا (12 فبراير 2012)

*الاجزاء الستة حجمهم 
521 MB (546,365,301 bytes)
هل كده تمام وى ايه*​


----------



## hussein ghassan ba (15 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
بشمهندس ممكن تقدملنا ملفات اكسل لتصميم العناصر الانشائية مثل القواعد والاعمدة والكمرات هيك ممكن ناخذ القراءات من الساب ونسلح عل الاكسل لكسب الوقت بتعلم الساب وحده دون برامج اخرى 
وشكرا...............


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم الجزء الاول معطوب عند تحميله اكثر من مرة تظهر رسالة من الونرار تفيد بان الملف معطوب ارجو حل المشكلة


----------



## اشاير (29 فبراير 2012)

يسلام روعه الروعه يكبير انا عايز منك بس شرح كدا بقيت البرامج مثل ال autocad civil 3d


----------



## eng_ahmed civil (2 مارس 2012)

thanks


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (3 مارس 2012)

لماذا لم يتم الرد علي


----------



## maxemos90 (4 مارس 2012)

_*اشكر ك على المجهود ولكن بعد ما نزلت جميع الروابط وبعمل ليهم فك من برنامج الرار بيطلب منى توافر الكتله لمواصله الاستخراج ارجوالافاده *_


----------



## maxemos90 (4 مارس 2012)

*شكرا ع المجهود ولكن بعد ما حملت الروابط كلها وانا بقوم بفكها من الرار بيطلب منى الكتله للاستمرار ارجو الافاده *


----------



## مهندس شبوة اليمن (2 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك يا بش مهندس ولكني حملت الملف بروابطة الست ولكن لم استطيع فتحة وتظهر رسالة you need to have the following volume to continue extration مع العلم ان ملف اللبشة تم فتحة وتحياتي للجميع الزملاء والمشاهدين


----------



## ايمن303 (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود المقدر الذي بذلته


----------



## م / خالد البنا (28 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حيدر ناصر (28 أبريل 2012)

مشكور


----------



## ايمن عبد الفتاح (30 أبريل 2012)

مهندس شبوة اليمن قال:


> اشكرك يا بش مهندس ولكني حملت الملف بروابطة الست ولكن لم استطيع فتحة وتظهر رسالة you need to have the following volume to continue extration مع العلم ان ملف اللبشة تم فتحة وتحياتي للجميع الزملاء والمشاهدين



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي العزيز .....حسب معلوماتي الرساله التي ظهرت لك تفيد ان الهارد ممتلئ والمساحه المتبقيه لاتكفي الملف بعد فك الضغط عنه.......حاول نقل الملفات المضغوطه الي جزء به مساحه فارغه من الهارد
وان شاء الله سبتم فك الضغط ورؤية ملفات الفيديو..

*


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (30 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Eng. Firas (1 مايو 2012)

very goood lecture and super explanation, thanks a lot


----------



## م مثنى العزاوي (2 مايو 2012)

*بعد مضي اكثر من سنتين على الموضوع ...اكتشف انه من افضل شروحات المنتدى.
جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم ...لا تحرمنا من جديدك
تقبل تحياتي*


----------



## م.محمد سلامه (8 مايو 2012)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (14 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم لم يتم الرد علي لحد الان لماذا هذا التجاهل


----------



## enleader (5 يونيو 2012)

*متشكرين اوووووى*

الف شكر يا هندسه على الشرح الرائع


----------



## dr.nawar (6 يوليو 2012)

وافر الشكر والاحترام علي هذا الشرح


----------



## المهندس عماد عبده (25 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amrmohamedaaa (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مش راضي الضغط يتفك............ ارجو الحل بسرعة


----------



## محمدفؤاداحمد (10 سبتمبر 2012)

thank u for all thing my dear


----------



## الطاغيه2000 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## باسندوة (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بصراحة الشرح جمييل وفي غاية الاهميه


----------



## باسندوة (25 سبتمبر 2012)

وجزاكم الله خير الجزأ


----------



## نجلاء الديب (27 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كنت بسأل عن كيفية ادخال منشأ على شكل elipse على الساب وشكرا


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (27 سبتمبر 2012)

نجلاء الديب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كنت بسأل عن كيفية ادخال منشأ على شكل elipse على الساب وشكرا


ليتضح سؤالك ارفقي رسمة و يستحسن وضع السؤال في موضوع منفصل لتجدي عنه اجابة


----------



## genie01 (16 أكتوبر 2012)

ممكن تجديد الروابط مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار الملفات المستخدمة في الشرح
انا زهقت من الانتظار و البحث في الصفحات
شكرا لكم​


----------



## genie01 (19 أكتوبر 2012)

وينكم يا اهل الخير


----------



## Engineer Ibrahim (29 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا ع هذا المنتدى الرائع وما يقدمه من خدمات للمهندسين بصفة عامة 
وشكرا لكل الموجودين فى المنتدى والمشرفين عليه واعضاء المنتدى 

كان ليا طلب معلش .. روابط الميديا فاير دى مش شغالة ممكن حد يرد عليا او يقولى ايه الحل ؟؟
انا مش عارف انزلها


----------



## مدنى بيه (1 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللينكات مش شغالة يا بشمهندسين
اللى عنده القدرة انه يدلنا على لينكات جديدة شغالة يقولنا لو سمحتوا
وعلى الأقل يرد علينا

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dimes (14 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 

حاولت انزل الفيديو لكن للاسف تظهر رسالة تقول ان الملف تم حذفه 

ارجوا تحديد ايه روابط لتنزيل الملف


----------



## elcabansh (3 ديسمبر 2012)

محتاج فعلا الشرح ده


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (3 ديسمبر 2012)

اللينكات مش شغالة


----------



## جيفر (27 ديسمبر 2012)

######################################################

رابط بديل على ال 4shared​
برج 11 دور
برج 11 دور - Download - 4shared

تحديد أماكن الاعمدة و الكمرات
تحديد أماكن الاعمدة و الكمرات - Download - 4shared

فيديو اللبشة 
فيديو اللبشه - Download - 4shared

#####################################################


----------



## elcabansh (27 ديسمبر 2012)

جاري التنزيل و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

ممكن تجديد الروابط


----------



## taha aly mohammed (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو اعادة رفع ملف تحليل اللبشة يا بشمهندس


----------



## Eng.Easa (28 ديسمبر 2012)

ارجو المساعدة لا استطيع تنزبل الملفات من جميع الروابط


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (28 ديسمبر 2012)

اللينكات لاتعمل بعد اذنكم الى حملها يعيد رفعهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.Easa (29 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي العزيز الذي رفع الملفات على روابط جديدة هذه الروابط لا تعمل نرجو المساعدة في اعادة رفعها مع فائق الشكر


----------



## محمودالبرلسى (29 ديسمبر 2012)

جيفر قال:


> ######################################################
> 
> رابط بديل على ال 4shared​
> برج 11 دور
> ...



الروابط الجديدة


----------



## جيفر (30 ديسمبر 2012)

Eng.Easa قال:


> اخي العزيز الذي رفع الملفات على روابط جديدة هذه الروابط لا تعمل نرجو المساعدة في اعادة رفعها مع فائق الشكر



مش انا اللى رفعت الملفات دى يا باشمهندس , انا نقلتها هنا بس .
الروابط الجديدة سليمة وحملت منها .
ايه الرسالة اللى بتظهر ليك او المشكلة اللى بتواجهك ؟


----------



## jojolove (30 ديسمبر 2012)

لو سمحت اعادة رفع روابط حديدة لان الملفات محذوفة من الموقع وشكرا


----------



## civilman_ahmed (29 يناير 2013)

سلام عليكم يا جماعة 
بعد اذنكم ممكن رفع الفديو تانى لان الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (29 يناير 2013)

الروابط مش شغاله


----------



## Anas Mamoun (5 فبراير 2013)

ممكن تجديد الروابط لو سمحت


----------



## engman92 (5 فبراير 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل مهندسنا الفاضل


----------



## AmO_oN (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kalosh (6 فبراير 2013)

*جاري التحميل بارك الله فيك*


----------



## المهندس المتهندس (7 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس انا اسف لو كان بامكان حضرتك تجديد الروابط اكون ممنون ليك كتير


----------



## shymaa gomaa (7 فبراير 2013)

شكر جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## mohamed_nabil (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا ليك اهندسه لكن لو كان بامكان حضرتك تجديد الروابط اكون ممنون ليك كتير


----------



## omar458 (8 فبراير 2013)

نرجو تجديد الروابط


----------



## شريف العباسى (20 فبراير 2013)

تجديد الروابط


----------



## ZOF (20 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.Marshal (21 فبراير 2013)

الروابط ماتت


----------



## hero_force (22 فبراير 2013)

بعد ازنكوا اى حد يكون حمل الرواطب يعمل روابط جديدة لان الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (1 مارس 2013)

اخوانى الروابط لاتعمل حد يرفع من جديد وياريت على الميديا فير
شكرا


----------



## goldbeeerg (2 مارس 2013)

جيفر قال:


> ######################################################
> 
> رابط بديل على ال 4shared​
> برج 11 دور
> ...


المشروع
وجارى الرفع على موقع آخر


----------



## goldbeeerg (2 مارس 2013)

*Sap-etabs-csi برج 11 دور أحمد داوود*


http://www.gulfup.com/?5QzXEy​


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (17 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ جولدبييييرج ارجو تقسيم الملفات و اعادة الرفع ان امكن لان حجمها كبير جدا 521ميغابايت تصور اذا انقطع النت و لم يستطيع الداونلوود مانجر الاستكمال ستكون خيبة امل كبيرة جدا


----------



## zlzelhome (17 مارس 2013)

goldbeeerg قال:


> *Sap-etabs-csi برج 11 دور أحمد داوود*
> 
> 
> http://www.gulfup.com/?5QzXEy​



الله يوفقك الى ما يحبه الله و يرضاه


----------



## mahmoud103 (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس احمد داود
ده رابط علي اليوتيوب للبرج واللبشة
جزا الله خيرا من قام برفعه
Analysis And Design For 11 Story Tower م. أحمد داود - YouTube


----------



## nachite (25 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

*برج 11 دور*
http://www.4shared.com/rar/_edaFqn8/_11_.html?redirectAfterSignout=true

*تحديد أماكن الاعمدة و الكمرات*
http://www.4shared.com/rar/BcFdwI1z/____.html

*فيديو اللبشة *
http://www.4shared.com/video/AzHbwL-j/__online.html


الروابط كلها شغالة إن شاء الله.

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس أحمد


----------



## Medo Ahmed1 (25 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saloooly (27 نوفمبر 2014)

مهندس اسامه اكثر من رائع بجد انا استفدت و اتعلمت منك كثير


----------

